# What's the most ridiculously WRONG thing a medical 'professional' has told you?



## Miranda7

Hello there!

Inspired by my mate Nic's post:

 "The midwife also told me because I had IVF I can't have an ectopic pregnancy and that I was actually only 4 weeks pregnant when I am actually 6 weeks (or was at the time of the scan) Midwife also said nothing will be seen in the sac until it is 10mm and it grows approx 1mm per day." 

...I thought I'd start a new thread, giving everyone the chance to sound off about the astounding ignorance we face when dealing with so-called 'experts'.

I've had a gutful of GPs, nurses and consultants telling me pure rubbish, as that's what they vaguely remember from med school, or because they probably read some misleading crud in _Cosmo _ a few years back.

Honestly, how do these people stay in a job?


----------



## Rose36

Ha ha Miranda

As I am posting on Nics thread can I post on yours??

1 yr ago my consultant said the following:
"your HSG shows an elongated cervix and abnormally long tubes - your DH has very poor SA - only 10% mobility - so there is no possible way your DH's swimmers could get to your ovaries to fertilise an egg"
Due to this response we went on to have 2 failed cycles of ICSI in the last 10 months at a cost of £9,000.00.... 
Last one failed in July and I have just got my natural BFP - with no swimmers and abnormal tubes....
am just pleased we proved him wrong 

PS - Natasha - my daughter gets thrush and is *4 yrs old* - I had it when pregnant and it gets passed on!!

Rose
x


----------



## snorkmini

registrar said to me upon waking up after lap for ectopic pregnancy

'well we couldn't see anything so we can give you methatrexate just in case although your HCG levels are beginning to rise nicely - what do you think we should do?'

They gave me methatrexate and levels still continued to rise, OH at this point said when did you last scan my wife, registrars response

'when she came in at 6 weeks' - (it was now 10 weeks) 'we don't normally scan when we know its an ectopic'

Finally took me for a scan and tho and behold there was the sac but buggared cos of the methatrexate

reqistrars response

'well I never, fancy seeing that there, not at all what I expected, oh well I doubt it was viable anyway'

scan with consultant 2 weeks later having been rushed to hospital 4 times for excessive bleeding

'yes its all clear, try not to bother the ambulance people with a little bleeding it will stop in a day'

3 weeks later rushed to hospital, heavy bleeding ,slipping in and out of consciousness.

on call registrar

'oh Ms. ~~~~~~ you've been making quite a nuisance of yourself, what can we do now?' Gives me an examination and  'Oh my God! I'm so sorry, you should've been here hours ago, I'm so sorry' then proceeded to complete my miscarriage 6 weeks after it started.

consultant the next day

'you're looking good, you can go home in an hour'

collapsed after 15 minutes and needed blood transfusion stayed in for further 3 days

Follow up appointment 3 months later

consultant says

'you're doing well and we'll sign you off, lets hope you get pregnant quickily, I'm sure now you've found a partner with viable sperm it will be ok'

He didn't even know who I was and I'd been seeing him for 5 years!!!!!!!  OH went ballistic at this point and we made an official complaint which is still to be resolved.


Feel soooo much better for getting this off my chest.  I have always wondered what would have been if they had scanned me in the first place.  Probably nothing but at least it wouldn't have dragged on for 3 months like a comedy of errors.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Miranda7

Oh...my...GOD. If these two stories are within a couple of minutes, what response am I going to get in a couple of days?

I'm horrified. I knew there would be a lot of people with tales to tell, but I'm already so angry, on both of your behalves.

God Rose, I hope you get them. Have you hired a lawyer? I'd advise you to, as soon as possible - they _cannot _ be allowed to get away with that.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Rose36 said:


> Ha ha Miranda
> 
> As I am posting on Nics thread can I post on yours??
> 
> 1 yr ago my consultant said the following:
> "your HSG shows an elongated cervix and abnormally long tubes - your DH has very poor SA - only 10% mobility - so there is no possible way your DH's swimmers could get to your ovaries to fertilise an egg"
> Due to this response we went on to have 2 failed cycles of ICSI in the last 10 months at a cost of £9,000.00....
> Last one failed in July and I have just got my natural BFP - with no swimmers and abnormal tubes....
> am just pleased we proved him wrong
> 
> *PS - Natasha - my daughter gets thrush and is 4 yrs old - I had it when pregnant and it gets passed on!!*
> 
> Rose
> x


Hi Rose

I know, even babies can get it so have no idea what this GP was on about.  Anyway, decided to remove my post as didn't really feel it was what Miranda was asking for, given yours and snorkmini's replies !!

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Miranda7

Oh no! Don't do that! That's exactly what you should be posting - doesn't matter if it's IF-related!

Put it back! This minute!

xxxxx


----------



## snorkmini

Minxy

please put it back  

I think yours is totally relevant.

xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

I like Rose was always told a natural pregnancy was impossible.  DH had terrible SA's, I have PCO and only 1 tube.  Was lucky to have my son from my first attempt... then literally spent thousands (luckily not quite as much as Rose due to egg sharing) trying for a sibling only to find out too I had a natural pregnancy??
I know a lady close to me who was always told she'ld never get pg naturaly either and she's now expecting her 5th child any day  .
I think sometimes people get 'scared' into trying fertility treatment when it doesn't happen as quickly or as easily as expected!!  still, who know's, maybe my treatments helped me in someway become more fertile??
Helen x


----------



## tabbycat222

Hi all

First load of rubbish: this one from fertility consultant who put this in our letter  "your partner's SA is completely normal".  He'd had two tests, one showing 1% normal forms and other showing 4% normal forms.  When I showed this letter to consultant at the clinic I moved to, he just couldn't believe it, repeated the tests to confirm the accuracy of the results and said we were certain candidates for ivf and may well need icsi.  And the first doc really did think these results were normal - I pushed her on it several times.  I wonder if its a coincidence that the clinic where she works has one of the lowest success rates for IVF in the country?

Latest one a couple of weeks ago and much less serious,but worrying all the same: "Guiness has no iron in it".  Complete rubbish - I even checked with the manufacturers.  My DP has come across more than one doctor in our area peddling the 'fact' that spinach has no iron in it and actually can prevent the absoption of iron.  

Worrying stuff...

tabbyxx


----------



## **Tashja**

I only have a couple. 

Following surrogacy IVF we had our first miscarriage at 6 weeks.  I was just being discharged from hospital when a midwife came to me and told me that they would NOT be putting me in touch with the miscarriage association as it wasn't my baby anyway and none of them (the medical staff) could understand why I was so upset at loosing the baby !!??  After a screaming fit from me a senior midwife was called and the other midwife was made to apologise. 

Following the miscarriage we were unfortunate enough to have a bad heterotopic (see profile) when I realised it was probably ectopic DH took me to A&E where it took me an hour to explain to the triage nurse what an ectopic was and why it was life threatening - I got the feeling it wasn't sinking in to her thick skull when she turned to me and said "well at least your still pregnant then !! Whats all the fuss for ??"

I do sometimes wonder how these people even qualify !!!

T xx


----------



## Rose36

Oh Natasha I thought it was really relevant... please put it back! it shows a complete disregard for teenagers with problems....

Snorkmimi - OMG - I am so sorry - what an awful time you had.  

Another classic last yr - my nephews wife went in at 16 weeks with bleeding and pain. She has fibroids.  During the night she called a nurse and said 'I think my waters have broken' - nurse said 'don't be ridiculous - you've wet yourself - clean yourself up'...
2 hrs later called nurse again as more liquid coming out 'you've just wet yourself again... stop being silly'.... 
3rd time it happened the nurse actually looked at it and it had blood in it... she gave birth 2 hrs later at 16wks... unfortunately at 16+5 or something she would have been admitted to maternity unit but because she was under that by 5 days she was put on a normal ward.... with an incompetant nurse on duty!!  

She is now pregnant & receiving good care... should think so too!

Tashja - how do these people get jobs? They must be qualified somewhere - scary!
R
x


----------



## langue

I had to explain to a registrar  the concept of "21st day" when they do a blood test to check if I am ovulating (that for women with irregular cycle like me 21st day is not exactly 21st day of my cycle etc). She went to check my explanation with a consultant and came back surprised that I was right. Nevermind, they were guessing ever since when my 21st day was and send me to have a blood test at wildly different times and when the tests weren't showing much told me that I wasn't ovulating.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

ok I'll post it again (just wasn't sure as not completely IF related  )

I started my periods at 12 and pretty much as soon as they arrived, I would be laid up each month with terrible cramps, pains & heavy periods.  I kept going to GP as mum was really concerned, but she (the GP) constantly told me it was "normal" and on one occasion even said that it was "growing pains" because I was only 12/13...this went on for years, even collapsed and rushed into A&E when I was 17 (from a ruptured cyst I was later told was on my records !!)...but at the time, still told I was basically moaning about something all women had....until finally, at 19 a different GP (a man) actually took notice, sent me for a lap/dye and I was told I had severe endo and adhesions.  My then GP was lovely and said it was a shame that someone hadn't taken notice of things all those years ago as maybe it wouldn't have been so bad....   

....also got thrush when I was 14 and GP (the one who told me the endo pains were growing pains !!) told me that I couldn't have thrush and just gave me some kind of cream...it got worse and worse so my mum insisted I see another GP who actually took a look (the other one hadn't bothered) and she said it was one of the worse cases of thrush she'd seen as I'd had it for about 4 weeks by then and that the cream was no better than hand cream !  Have absolutely no idea why the first GP said I couldn't have thrush...I may not have been sexually active at that age but thrush isn't a sexually transmitted disease !!   

So, that's just 2 instances when I was younger where I've been fobbed off....purely because I was young !!


Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Suzie

minxy I know those feelings! 

Got told several times when I was between 15 and 18 that my weight gain and spots and irregular periods were all my fault and due to me eating loads and down to my age  

By the time a GP even bothered to do a blood test I had gained 6 stone and my periods has completely stopped!
One GP even got a pen and paper and drew me a set of scales to demonstrate that I must be eating too much to gain weight! 

Suffice to say I have severe PCOS ! and underactive thyroid!

x


----------



## Miranda7

Hooray! Ta Minxy.

I just can't believe what I'm reading on these posts - maybe we should publish a league of shame? And of course a league of honour to balance it out.

Well I _can _ believe it - that's why I started the thread really. But honestly, it's enough to make a cat laugh.

I mean... 'you've wet yourself'? 'not your baby'?

And why do they always. always patronise young girls?

Are these people from the planet Zog?

xxx


----------



## harshika

Hi Ladies,

snork: your story is truly horrendous......my dh is a lawyer, he would have sued their a'''''s, i tell you. 
rose: same for you.....

i cannot imagine being treated like that! But Dubai is no better! Except that there are no waiting lists. 
I didnt experience anything even close to what u guys when thru but my doc was so hassled with my first (and only iui) that i decied to post it for pure comic value....

Picture this scenario...me and dh rushing to the hosp with his washed sample...carzy traffic and only 30 mins for hosp to close....this was 8.30 pm...anwyas managed to reach. Was asked to go and lie down in a labour room! It was veryyyyy clean and nicely done up, so me happliy put my legs up waiting for the doc, but then suddenly noticed an arab woman soflty crying with her labour pains...she was ofcourse all covered up and in her modesty kept adjusting her veil and her dh fighting outside to be let in. As a general rule they dont allow husbands in any procedure- preg/non preg....anyways he didnt make any head way and my dh grumpy too for not being allowed in with me. 

the doc arrives harried and hassled muttering she has an emergency c-section to do as well. then the whole peocdure starts....unimaginable pain cos she discovered i have a pin hole cervix and cuoldnt get the catheter in. Nurses hanging on to me as i was screaming......in pain. Dh very very worked up by now, still cant come in. To cut a long story short, procedure abandoned because after 4 attempts the doc throws up her hand and says to me " harshika, everything is closed (dont know what she meant by everything), i didnt expect this'' i thot to myself -fair enuff how is the poor doc to know whats my body like from inside...so i didnt bother responding. But then very calmly she asked me ''harshika tell me what shud i do'' ....that hit a nerve, and i swear if i wasnt in so much shock and pain i would have hit her!! I just stared at her and asked to be let off......even thoguh i was bleeding. 

Thats it, she then went and told my dh it wont work!!!

But her question still annoys me. what did she mean!! She is from a very top ranked prestigious govt univ in India, from my home town infact where the fees is paid for by the govt, its like a scholarship.   So it bothers me that my tax money is going in for educating idiots like her!!! What is a patient to do when his/her doc asks them ''what shud i do?" Duh!

must emphasize again though it was not even close to what u guys have been thru!!

harshi


----------



## prija

Hi,
What a thread!!
In 2000, having tried for second child for over a year, Consultant said to me 'there's nothing wrong with your husband as he has fathered a child already'. He then told me without having done any checks that he didn't think I was ovulating. I knew I was ovulating, but anyway he put me on clomid. After 3 months he said I can't understand why you are not getting pregnant, but told me to carry on with clomid. I told him I was sure there was more to it at which point he became quite angry. I went to GP and nagged at him for a second opinion. The first test the new Consultant did was a semen analysis and lo and behold it was zero. 
I had no chance at all of getting pregnant and all of my investigations were normal!
Prija


----------



## Suzie

just to say I have removed hospital names from posts to protect ff 

x


----------



## amanda_hd

Hi Ladies

Just saw this post and thought i would add my experience to it!  Not as truly horrific as some of the posts though - cannot believe these so called medical professionals have got their jobs and then managed to hold onto it.

We went private as sick of waiting on NHS but kept going to appointments in hope we would reach top of list.  Went to top Manchester clinic and DH's SA came back as 'poor' we asked what this meant medically and wanted numbers and figures we could google, wanted to know motility, forms etc etc only to be told that they was only a couple so could not give us any figures.  Consultant then went on to say that he would in fact suggest DI as DH's karyotype came back his words 'dodgy'.  We gave this some though and came back ready to try DI.  A donor was found and we were due to have insemination on a Friday.  They also told me i had the worst case of PCOS they had ever seen so put me on clomid to get ready for insemination.  We had a follow up appointment and scan on thursday (before private insem on friday) with NHS and went along just to hear what they had to say - had not told nhs we were doing a DI cycle.  Consultant said that DH's SA was 0.5million with great motility and no abnormal forms - so was a case of not enough but great quality, karyotyping had come back fine and she suggested taht problems could have come from the fact taht DH has a varicole (sp) and had mumps during puberty.  Also my scan looked fine except for the fact i had 2 leading follies (clomid?) but nothing to worry about we were good ICSI patients.  We just could not get our heads around the conflicting diagnosis.

We went back to private clinic the next day and kept our mouths shut during the scan when the scan lady decided to tell me that nothing was happenning on my ovaries due to my terrible PCOS (where had my follies gone - with no sign of ovulation either) so cycle would be put on hold until next month and just get another private perscription for more clomid in the meantime.  We were supposed to see consultant again but just left and wrote a complaint letter which we are still in the midst of dealing with.

The silver lining to this story is that we then moved clinics and had our beautiful daughter after our first ICSI treatment - my DH still cannot believe that she is truly ours after being told that he would never father a child. I think second and third opinions must be taken when obviously there are some very incompetent doctors out there.

Hope you all have success after your horrible treatment and seriously complain 

Amanda x


----------



## Miranda7

Oops! I suddenly realised that after starting this thread I didn't actually put my own experience in! D'oh!

I think the worst wrong thing - out of many - we have been told was when my DH had his sperm aspiration op. As he was coming round the consultant told us there was nothing there - no-thing.

A week later - one of the worst weeks we had experienced as we tried to get our heads round never having a child together - a letter came from the senior embryologist to say there was enough viable sperm there for ICSI.

WTF?

I thought he was pulling our legs, as the urologist had told us there was definitely nothing there.

I had a breakdown not long after that.

Winkers.

xx


----------



## Jools71

Hi Girls

When we first started my dh had a scan after he was diagnosed with azoospermia it was inconclusive so they told our fertility cons that there was no need to do a biopsy on him and to use donor sperm.

18 months later after using donor sperm we asked about a biopsy ok they said you can have one they found my dh's sperm within 10 minutes we were    

Can't believe they wasted 18 months on us and I'd been pregnant with a donor too!!

                                          Jools xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

This is a howler....

5 years of seeing NHS fertility consultant, all the blood tests done, laparoscopy etc etc only thing he hadn't done was a ultrasound scan.  So he finally realises he hasn't done one yet.

Shows pco - I was shocked - he always told me we had unexplained infertility. Next time I see him I say - I have PCOS when did that appear.  He tells me I had it all along! (diagnosed by my blood levels) Shame he forgot to mention it to me for 5 years.

It gets worse - he recommended we go for egg share at Local private hospital where he is the private consultant.  We go see a nurse for a chat about it and as soon as we mention I have pcos she says we aren't allowed to egg share.....I said but Dr X told me to come here and he would be doing the treatment.  Seems like Dr X does not make the decisions!!! 

That doctor wasted years of my time   

Nic x


----------



## lotsky

Nic - exactly the same story happened to me, I went for 2.5 years with undiagnosed PCOS despite having tests for everything else.


The worst thing a (dutch) GP ever said to me was after our blast transfer ( I live in holland and had tx in england as holland turned out for us to be crap ..

Me: Hello, we had transfer of 2 blasts 16 days ago and I got a positive pregnancy test this morning, Im just hear to find out the next steps as our tx was in London.
Dutch GP: Oh, aah, well what are you going to do if there are 6 of them in there? 
me: I doubt theres more than 2, but seen as Im a twin myself I dont really see twins as a problem
Dutch GP: well we can send you off for a scan and you can have a reduction of pregnancy if there are two. 
me: Somehow, I dont think so. 
Me: I have another question, Ive been taking Metformin for PCOS and my clinic reccomends I take it till week 12 of a pregnancy.can you prescribe me it, or the Dutch equivalent
Dutch GP: "I dont know what that is"
me: Its a type 2 diabetes drug, look up diabetes in your manual. 
Dutch GP: Looks in manual and cant find. I cant find it, you ll have to go to the UK and get it. 
me: Your not supposed to fly during the first 12 weeks of pregnancy
Dutch GP: OH, well you should have thought about that before getting treated in the UK. 

me - gets up and leaves.


----------



## Miranda7

Bizarrer and bizarrer! Makes me wonder why we even bother going to GPs, seeing as it stands for Ginormous Prat.

Dutch? Double Dutch more like.

The ones that practise on the NHS AND privately are the worst, Nic, I reckon. There's something very suspect about someone who will treat you in two years' time if you're NHS but two weeks' time if you're private.

xx


----------



## Rose36

Nic - i have a horrible feeling that your doctor is the same one that told me I wouldn't get pregnant because of DH's SA & my HSG results... I saw him on NHS - then he referred me to himself at local private hosp!

Scary!


----------



## sallyanne1

I had an ectopic pregnancy and they decided that it wouldn't matter if i was put on a ward full of women who were having/just had abortions   They thought coz i was young it didnt matter. Well was told i would never have children because my other tube was so damaged.
I had 3 natural pregnancies and 1 IUI


----------



## GAC

Hi thought i  would share my story , had all tests years ago dh fine me pcos and blocked tubes so ivf only option.First attempt bfn 2nd bfp.Few years later want another baby cant afford ivf so decide to eggshare as all we would have to pay for are the blood tests but gp offers to do them for free .Fantastic we think we will only need the 170 for the consultation,goes to the consultation dh does sample 20 minutes later they tell us sorry but u will need icsi so if u want to go ahead we will need 700 pounds.We did this twice 1400 pounds then they gave us a freebie the 3rd time.Not one to give up i decided we would go back and have a go at our last clinic our local nhs who gave us our bfp.Consultant said they would do a full sa the works i told him last clinic said he had 70 percent antibodies.Well that sample came back 0 antibodies and perfect for ivf.I asked  if u could have antibodies one minute and then they dissapear and he said no once u have antibodies u have them so it shows u cant really trust anyone.  bye gac xx


----------



## harshika

This thread is getting scary now...but oh, so informative too!! keep it coming girls........

I have another story from the arab land.....my friend got preg , went for a routine blood test to confrim pregnancy....the hopsital mixed her reports and her test came out negative!!! poor thing almost died of shock.........her dh insisted on another one.......and wonder or wonders they again mixed it up but this time with another preg woman....the arab names tend to be similar often, but thats no excuse to mix up reports!! when questioned abt the goof up the doc says : well u r pregnant end of the day!!!! 

bizarre!!!!!!!


----------



## Dobby

I am fortunate enough to have a dear daughter from ICSI but am a qualified midwife who doesn't practice any more but still keeps up with the professional journals etc...

You just would not believe how much rubbish I was told by various midwives when I was pregnant... anything from the fact that I 'almost certainly have diabetes' just by looking at me, to I shouldn't breastfeed in case my large (40d, not that I thought that was exactly jordanesque) breasts would suffocate the baby, to potentially dangerous things regarding misinterpreted blood tests....

Oh.... and you only have ICSI if you are using donor eggs apparently, they just could NOT get their heads around the fact they were MY eggs!

I know they are busy but busy does not prevent them using their brain!!

Dobby


----------



## tracyb

After my recent successful IVF, I had a blood test to confirm my hcg levels, which were 64 and went back for a repeat 48 hours later.  I was phoned later that day and told that my levels were less than 1 and to stop all meds (aspirin, clexane, prednisolone and cylogest).

Due to experiencing several mc in the past I knew that hcg levels don't just disappear so I asked them to double check, still same response.  I did 2 different hpt and both BFP so I went to my local EPU and they did a blood test and my levels were 130!!!!  I phoned my clinic back to be told "we thought it was a bit strange!!"  Really, well why was I told to stop my meds which could have caused a mc ?


----------



## *Bev*

... simply "you will never concieve I suggest you have a hysterectomy due to the severity of your endo" needless to say my precious boy is nearly a year old  

Bev


----------



## ThisTime

Great thread - I've got a good one for the list. Several years ago I had an investigative laparoscopy purely to check tha all was ok inside. Apart from the removal of a small cyst the surgeon said it was 'textbook stuff' inside and nothing was wrong.
It was a private hospital and with all the mod cons I was surprised to be given a video tape which was from the camera attached to the end of the laporoscope!
About 2 weeks later we were referred to a fertility centre for my DH's low sperm count. First they insisted that I came, second they insisted I have a lap. I told the guy I just had one. He said it would be better if he did one to make sure. When I said I had it on video and he could take a look he completely dismissed it. The whole process was designed to abuse our situation and rip us off.
Disgusting!
One great thing is though I'm one of the very few I think to have seen my ovaries - alive and well!
H xx


----------



## poppygirl

Hi there! Just thought I'd share too.

Following hycosy, dr looked at results and said she could only see one tube open. Went on to say in a very offhand manner, " that's probably because your dh has given you chlamydia, that makes sense to me"

WTH?
Dh has NEVER had chlamydia! He's in the army and has annual checks as routine. I am disgusted because this comment caused arguments between us and made me distrust my dh!


----------



## Ellie.st

Here's one from an embryologist:

Me (having Day Three ET after Day Two transfer on previous cycle, and already wondering about Day Five blasts the next time):  Do you ever transfer embryos after Day Three?  
Embryologist: No, three days afterwards is the maximum.
Me:  some clinics allow embryos to develop longer than that though, don't they?
Embryologist: oh well, maybe, but that would just be for research purposes.

Oh, and this was 18 months ago, not 18 years ago....  Thank goodness for FF where we can find out information for ourselves. 

Ellie


----------



## Damelottie

My periods were horrendous - very heavy and painful from age 14 onwards. Every time I went to the GP the silly old git accused me of wanting to go on the pill.

I eventually managed to get a laparoscopy aged 22 and had moderate to severe endo with chocolate cysts, a stuck ovary and gawd knows what else.


----------



## brownowl23

when goig through a miscarriage I was sent for a scan. I watched the screen as the sonographer looked around and she explained that all she could see where my polycystic ovaries and i had lost the baby. On getting abck up to the ward here is the conversation I had with the doctor

Doctor - you have an eptopic pregnancy we are operating on you in half hour
Me - OH i spoke to the sonographer who said all she could see were my polycystic ovaries. You are aware I have polycystic ovaries arent you?
Doctor - no well we will see about them when we get in ther, once we have takena away the eptopic and your tube.
me - your not going to be getting in there!!! I wont sign a consent form  but please give me a discharge form to sign.

Doctor - I'll have a senior consultant talk to your husband.

Half hour later with husband having had a one to one with the senior consultant and her telling him I would be dead in two days if I didnt have the op. Husband went home with my car, so I had no transport and no money so as he thought I had to stay there. I eventually got my discharge form and phoned my parents to collect me.

THis all happened to me a hospital phobic and docs wonder why my hospital phobia is worse!!!!! and why I dont trust a doctor at all.


----------



## Caz

Good lord!

I am quite astounded by the lack of empathy, the potentially dangerous misdiagnosis and the very shady stuff going on it the private sector that really does make me wonder whether there's a few fertility experts out there who they ought to investigate in more detail. Never mind Panorama's hatchet job on the ARGC; they should be given the names of some of those cons. 

My GP, when I was sat there crying my eyes out in front of him getting signed off for two weeks following a miscarriage on my second IVF, said "Have you thought about adoption?" Really. I can see his point but do you honestly think that was the right time to come out with something like that? 

One of my consultants, when I was being investigated for probable endo and failure to conceive said "Mrs S, if you had a baby it would solve all your problems." At the time I was in so much pain I could barely get out of bed, let alone do the deed and, hey, if he'd read my notes he might have seen that I'd been ttc for 3 years already by that point.  

These next 2 examples relate to DH and are not IF related.

DH was once diagnosed with constipation when he was exhibiting all the classic symtoms of gall stones. It was only when his jaundice became so severe his eyeballs turned yellow that he was admitted to hospital and yes, sure enough he had galls stones.

DH once had a TIA (a mini stroke) which was diagnosed as a trapped nerve by 3 different doctors and a neurologist. It was quite clearly not a trapped nerve (since when do they come on suddenly and since when do they make your speech slurred and affect your entire right side?). It took him 3 months and referral by his company doctor to have an MRI tell him it was a TIA. The most worrying aspect of this is that his symptoms, family history and lifestyle all point to him being at high risk of this. What's more TIAs are often warning shots that another major stroke is likely within 48 hours and, therefore, require immediate treatment nd, usually, ongoing medication for life (as it DH's case). He was very lucky it wasn't the case for him but, he could have died because he was misdiagnosed!

C~x


P.S. I reckon this thread should be sticky!


----------



## Miranda7

Yay! I'd love to have started a sticky thread!
PLEASE can it be a sticky, mods? Pretty please?
x

God Caz, if I had a penny for the number of times people have asked me if I'd thought about adoption I'd be living in Buckingham Palace!

My GP, after just one failed attempt, told me I needed to pick a point to 'draw a line under it'. Eejit.

good girl, Brownowl! Great that you walked - most people would just take whatever rubbish they were spouting.

Superstar - WTF? Abuse? If you were susceptible to suggestion you might well have gone mad trying to pin that one down.

Emma - what a very cynical and jaded GP you had. 

What a bunch of playing-God cretins. I'm stunned, and keep getting stunned all over again when anyone posts something.

Amazing stories, gals - we ought to pat ourselves on the back that we're still sane after all the cra* we've been told on the way.


----------



## Miranda7

In fact, I only need 90 credits to make this a sticky myself - should be able to manage that! If anyone's listening and has that number of credits to give away, you know what to do.

All contributions gratefully recieved...


----------



## Miranda7

Thanks Caz! We have now gone sticky...

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## harshika

what does going sticky mean??


----------



## Miranda7

It means that the topic is permanently attached to the top of the board - like This Awful Endometriosis is. It has a red drawing pin attached to it, in Peer Support.
You see it?
x


----------



## honneybee

I remember going to the military dr's because I had a severe rash on my wrist, so bad I had to take of my watch at put it the othe wrist, which then flared up too. anyway, I saw this old bumbling git, who looked at me through half glasses in digust and said I had scabies, I was in the miltary and got made to go to dispensary to get the stuff which totally stunk and felt humiliated in the process for it not to clear up and I went to see a pharmacist who took one look and said, are you allergic to  gold plated, which I am. he said its your watch, well as you can guess I was fuming, after takihg the watch off I never had bother again, and realised too it was the same rash I have had on my ears before too.  

mitch
x


----------



## snorkmini

Was talking to my mum last night and she reminded me about the results of my lap in 2005.  Was told in recovery that both tubes blocked as no dye was seen.  There would be little hope for me (their words not mine).

I believed this to be true and as I was single at the time thought 'hey ho-get on with it'.  Met partner in September was pregnant within 5 weeks   as we hadn't been too careful.  Due to the diagnosis in July that is why they thought is was ectopic, see previous post.

A subsequent lap shows that my left tube is as clear as a bell, my right tube doesn't really exist (withered due to blood supply cut off during earlier surgery) and tiny right ovary so where did they get the results in July.

Miranda will be speaking to OH later about your suggestion, the more I write things down the more angry I'm getting.



x


----------



## Miranda7

Writing it down is soooo therapeutic - I've written my story so far and I wrote 20,000 words in a WEEK. While working, etc - I just couldn't stop once I'd started.
So glad to hear you're considering doing something about it - don't let them get away with that.
xx


----------



## NuttyJo

ive had the same sort of story as minxy, i kept going to the doctor with severe tummy pains and he just kept saying it was normal and every woman has to deal with them when they get their periods. as i wasnt a very confident person when i was younger i didnt dare challenge his opinion and then when i started trying for a baby a few years later, after having tests and lap/dye i was told i had severe endo. the cons i saw told me i should have had these tests years ago and it may have not caused as much damage to my insides as it had    it made me furious as the doctor i first saw kept syaing it was growing pains, normal women's problems, even suggested i had IBS at one point. why do they not listen to younger girls? surely just because we are younger doesnt mean we cant get so called adult conditions can it?!! i felt like it was all in my head and like he didnt believe me when i said i was in real bad pain. 

also for the past 2 years ive been getting recurring tonsillitus and asked my gp about getting them removed. he laughed and said, thats a bit extreme isnt it?! i said no, im fed up of being on anti biotics every month (it was literally every month aswell!) and i want something done. he said well we cant refer you whilst your tonsils are enlarged. come back when you're feeling better! how stupid is that? surely referring me to the hospital for consulation doesnt have anything to do with whether my tonsils are enlarged or not as its not like i would get the appointment there and then and be booked in for surgery? madness! its hard enough getting a doctors appointment when you're feeling poorly, let alone asking for one when you're feeling ok!  

 writing this has made me mad! how can doctors get away with mistreating/diagnosing patients? i know evryone makes mistakes, its human nature, but its not acceptable to be messing with someones health.


----------



## libra

Hi,all,
wow-frightening stories.
I've got loads but I'll just put the most dangerous & upsetting ones.

I went to GP as prolonged light bleeding(sorry TMI coming)lots of plum coloured gritty stuff.Also had lower abdo pain.Also not using contraception.Wee stick(early on )negative.
Was told if you get a problem get back to me(I was there because I had a problem ).Never got examined at all.
Less than 1 week later I collapsed in work-a fully ruptured ectopic.Ended up rushed to theatre semi concious-blood pressure less than 50/20,over 2litres of free blood in abdomen.
My only saving grace is collapsing in work-a hospital-I wouldn't be here now otherwise .I then learnt a lot about ectopics-the signs I had were some of the classic for ectopic(GP should know basics of that).
Have found since though that with every other pregnancy-they don't hesitate to support me getting Blood HCG & scans as needed.
As I am still at risk even with IVF as I have some part of tubes left.

Most upsetting lately-had telephone call from midwife at EPU with my 2nd HCG results(April FET).The first level was great,the second was falling-so obviously losing pregnancy.
Her comments were-"I doubt were even pregnant at all-they give artificial HCG for fertility treament".

Work this one out-the last HCG I had was 5mths earlier for EC,I was 5days past my test day,very strong +ve on wee test.No-one even asked what drugs I'd had but they knew it was FET & my clinic requested HCG levels.She obviously hasn't got a clue!!!!How caring & compassionate-great way to be treated when losing your 5th pregnancy.
Needless to say,I put down phone,then rang her back-gave her a mouthful & a few facts.Then fell apart sobbing.Her boss has also reprimanded her for this & the way she treated me when I was at clinic.


Good luck to everyone,
love libra.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

ok, here's another one from me...

Several years ago, I started getting all the tell tale signs that my endo had reared it's ugly head again...I'd only had an op (my 2nd) to remove endo/adhesions 2 years previously.  I know my body after so many years of suffering endo and I was convinced it was back with a vengeance...painful sex, bleeding after sex, upset tummy/constipation mid-cycle (despite being on the pill at the time !), around time of my period and also frequent peeing and bloatedness...and that feeling that I need to always go for a wee, even when I didn't...plus all the usual cramps and pains which had me curling up in a ball or crying out in pain...anyway, I digress....

I went to my GP and asked for a referral to gynae consultant as I was sure endo had returned so he sent me to the nearest consultant to where I live (not the one I'd seen for previous op)...this was all private by the way...anyway, I went in to see this old gynae and explained all my symptoms and he just tutted and looked at my notes and said..."but you only had a lap/dye to remove the endo and adhesions 2 years ago, it can't come back that quickly" so I just explained again, I've had endo for X many of years (think it was about 10 yrs at that time) so I'm pretty clued up to my body and the symptoms.  So he tutted again and examined me...pushed down so hard on my abdomen I nearly flew off the couch !  He still contined to say that there was no way my symptoms could be endo, that he'd never heard of it coming back so quickly and that upset tummy/frequent peeing etc were definitely not symptoms of endo...despite me having all the other pains etc as well.

He decided, basically, that I was wasting his time and said it sounded like I had IBS....yeah that old chestnut !!!  He then said he was referring me to a gastro specialist....thank god I have private insurance !

Anyway, get referred and see this really horrible consultant who poked & prodded me in all those embarrassing places I'd rather not think about (and we think gynaes have a horrid job  ) and he sent me for a host of tests...yep, those type of tests   Low and behold, they all came back completely normal...but not one to be outdone, he decided that it was all suddenly my lifestyle...because I had the odd drink and ciggie and also because I had anorexia and bulimia when younger and still suffered bouts of bulimia...I read the letter he sent to my GP after my final appt with him and it was terrible...basically saying there was nothing at all wrong with me and that I should change my lifestyle (anyone would think I was an alcoholic with a 60 a day habit the way the letter was worded).   

I was soooo upset as nothing was being done and the problems continued and when I went to my GP (another different one but another woman) she told me that she was inclined to agree with these 2 consultants and that there was nothing wrong with me...I told her that I was entitled to a 2nd opinion & asked her to refer me to another consultant that had been recommended to me on Harley Street (fertility specialist but with endo interest...I wasn't ttc at the time by the way).

Anyway...he scanned me there & then (good old dildo cam) and immediately he said that I had to come in for an op asap as I definitely had endo and adhesions back...he was also really annoyed when I told him what the other consultants had said.   He actually said that they should look at my medical history and work with that, rather than dismissing me and trying to diagnose me with something else !

I was in hospital within 2 weeks.  I had a lap/dye which found that my womb and bladder where completely adhered together, I had endo on my bowel, my ovaries and tubes were clued together and stuck to pelvic wall (again !), my tubes were sluggish and the ends were damaged...and I also had endo and adhesions patches in other areas.  I also had a hysteroscopy which showed I had a bicornuate/septate uterus and uterine adhesions.  

So there was nothing wrong with me huh...and endo can't come back within 2 years ?  I think some of these "specialists" need to go back for some up to date training...and also listen to us, most of us know our bodies better than anyone !!!  


N xx


----------



## honneybee

wow minxy you have bee thru the mill.

libra I know exactly what you mean. I had an ectopic, I knew when I was 5 weeks pg something was wrong. I kept having extremely dizzy spell and had pain, but every time I tried to book an appointment with my dr who at the time was military the receptionist kept saying these were normal symptoms and the dr was too busy. I was going to the medical centre twice a week for the next 4 weeks to be sent home again, in the end I was told off for pestering and stop being neurotic and get used to being pregnant.

anyway the weekend that I was due to be 10weeks, my dh and I decided to go the community centre where we all got together for a bit of a boogy. My ds was with us too, in his push chair, I suddenly felt sick and rushed to the toilet to find I had collapsed in the loo. imagine lovely dirty tiles smell of pee!

I didn't know anybody apart one person as we had only just moved to the area. so I shouted out for help and had to describe my dh and son, so someone could fetch them, which during that time I could hear woman around me proclaiming how digusting having someone drunk on the floor.

the r.a.f medic just kept telling me to sit up and I will be fine, then realised how ill I was and got a civvy ambulance. who came but did not have enough equipment to deal with me so once outside the building I got transfered to another ambulance.

On the M40 I took a turn for the worse, I don't really remember at this stage apart from dh telling me they had to stop and and do things and shout at me to stay with them.

My ds was left with a lass I barely knew, and although that was kind of her, I dread to think what could have happened to him.

I was rushed in and had emergancy surgery, I remember them running with the trolley and me saying save my baby.

anyway it was an ectopic which had ruptured my tube and caused a lot of damage right round to my other tube. I was told then I would not be able to conceive naturally again. 

I am still angry 8 years on as if they had listened to me, then maybe just maybe my tube would have been saved and I would not have had to go thru all this IVF lark.

like minxy said, we know our own bodies and dr's should listen to that more.


----------



## ccoombes

why are these so called 'professionals' still practising??
After my first laparoscopy (for abnormal bleeding, pain etc) i was told there was nothing wrong and it was 'just me'. whilst coming round from the second laparosopy the consultant told me what she had found and that she had accidentally poked a hole in my womb with her instruments 'but not to worry it would be fine'.  
the 3rd came after yet another collapse at home from severe abdo pain.  the general consultant (not gynae) told me it must be my appendix and he needed to do a laparoscopy. when i came round he said everyhting was fine, he couldn't see anything wrong with my appendix, he had not looked at anything else or got someone from gynae team to have a look (had had gynae problems for years). was sent on my way with paracetamol!  to make matters worse one of the nurses told me to have a baby as that would sort my pain out!!  
finally got myself a private consultation and found to have a severe womb infection, a cyst and abnormal cervical cells which took 2 surgeries to fully remove. now 2 years later i have had to make the decision to address the ongoing pain or my fertility.  

another one for you ,

a friend who was in the early stages of her pg felt very unwell and was sent for a scan, (her second scan of her pg, she was told by the sonographer that she must have her dates all wrong because there was no heart beat and that she must have been earlier than she thought, sadly her baby had died (her previous scan had shown a heartbeat), what an awful way to find out.  it took my friend to tell the sonongrapher to read her notes which had her previous scan on it, the sonographer was very embarrassed, but that was nothing to how my friend felt.

the practise of some people is awful!


----------



## reb26 - can you see my halo??

we were told that we could not have children naturally due to my pcos and dh's abnormal, poor sperm they said, we were booked for ICSI and told that the mc's that i had had were impossible!!!!!!   how could they say such a thing?. We fell pg a month before ICSI and now ds is 2 so how wrong were they!!!!.

Also it took the docs 4 years to find out that i had pcos, i doubled my weight, no periods, acne and hair on my face and all they could say was "some women are like that", when i had my first mc they did blood tests and a scan and found out that i did have and still have pcos, makes me so mad!!!!


----------



## pollttc

This makes for horrifying reading doesn't it.

I won't go into all my endo stuff right now (dinner ready!) suffice it to say I too had all the same old same old about IBS etc - when I had my first lap (before ttc) and it was confirmed no one seemed to be able to tell me much about it. DH was online at work (this was yonks ago before we were all so webwise at home) and found me info  - it was a revalation to me - so many of my symptomns that i'd thought were me being a whinger were linked to the endo. 

Anyway - no one did anything about it - it was just confirmed. 
Once ttc we waited the 'year' and when still nothing started down the route of the docs. GP was sympathetic but rubbish in action. We had the tests necessary for the hospital - bloods and SA for DH - got to appointment at clinic but hey ho, GP surgery hadn't quite sent them! Over a year of appointments etc - saw main con at NHS clinic - DH was fine and by all accounts so was I - I kept saying 'what about endo' - told that it'd be IVF even if I did so no point checking. Was put (wrongly) on clomid - after a few months and being overstimulated this had sufficiently thickened CM so DH's swimmers could no longer get through. Had to go on oestrogen tablets to thin it back down again. Still no conception.

Saw amazing registrar lady who went through everything - she was appalled by what had happened to us - had never had an HCG or a scan for example - she sorted those etc and said 'it appears we have wasted a year of your life' Maybe should have sued!
Next tests showed nowt. Off work one day with horrendously horrendous period I was so frustrated that I wrote the amazing doc a letter. 
By return I had an appointment for her by name (very unusual) for the next week. She agreed that my endo needed investigation and she got me (that day) on drug company study with her friend endo expert - was in for lap within four weeks (private but not paid for by me) Had three months of drug trial then lap where endo was excised. Didn't help conception but did help the pain and heaviness.
So - had IVF and got BFP first time. Woohoo

Six wks and six days pg - first scan - different con at private clinic (where i had IVF) did scan with dildo scan - found empty sac - told us there was no hope at all and discussed miscarriage options with us - would need assistance to miscarry fully apparently.
Next day, Called the amazing doc who was also a con now at private clinic too - she said 'come in now' - she insisted on scanning before talking - and there immediately was a little heartbeat, yolk, stem etc and as you see from my ticker the rest was fine. No one could explain the previous day as it wasn't long enough for all that other stuff to appear overnight. What a night that had been and what a day the next day.

Oh - just remembered - midwife - rubbish! My Dad was diabetic so it said on my notes that I should have had test for gestational diabetes - never happened. I needed anti - D injections cos was rh neg - every single time I had to remind her - started to phone ahead to make sure she was prepared - she thought it was funny (in a ooh I'd forget my head if it .... way) I kept saying 'I'm very small aren't I' throughout - apparently I measured right until the last six weeks when she just said head was engaging - the day before my due date she finally said 'yes you are a bit small' and I was sent for a scan two days later - they said D was small and her tummy was on the lowest centile so I was induced immediately. As it happened all was fine and she wasn't that small in the scheme of things but......

Blimey to it all!

Poll


----------



## Miranda7

It sounds like loads of GPs don't know anything about endometriosis! Why is that I wonder?
Do they not study it? 
Is it down to the patient to educate them?

So bizarre.


----------



## pruflo

Reading these has reminded me of my own - as if i could forget - my second pregnancy (the first was an early MC) I went to the Dr's at 4+ weeks with bleeding asking if they could do a HCG for me so I knew where I was - she refused saying that they wouldn't do that test becasue if they did it for me they would have to do it for everyone - I then went back and saw a different GP asking for the tests again - same reply. I then remembered my private health care but had to see a GP for a referral - when I went back I broke down (was that stressed) the GP very begrudgingly let me go to the EPAU for 48 hours HCG's - lo and behold they weren't doing as they should and a couple of days later I was diagnosed with an ectopic which was on the verge of rupture - if I had waited as they wanted until 6 weeks for an early scan I would probably have lost the tube - the GP had the cheek to ring me up to say sorry it was an ectopic - I pointed out to her that if I hadn't insisted on the test I wouldn't have known until it was too late - that shut her up pretty quickly!!


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Hiya, 

Not nearly as scary as some of the stories on here but our GP told us that because DH had a vasectomy we had "chosen to be infertile so wouldn't get any NHS treatment".  I was fuming!  I pointed out (rather calmly considering how annoyed I was) that DH had the vasectomy during a previous marriage, having had 2 children and not wanting any more.  He was, in fact being responsible AND WAS WITH SOMEONE ELSE -  WE haven't chosen to be infertile.  grrrrr.


----------



## Miranda7

Ah yes, that old chestnut. We can't be funded for the same reason, even though I'm having a premature menopause.
And the value I get for my taxes includes?
Bah.


----------



## kitten1

Hmmmmm. 

Just found this thread and I am ashamed to call myself a medical professional now!! But, having said that, I too have 'experienced' silly comments during our IF journey. Not as bad as some of yours, but still.............

On the day of my HSG, I went to the hospital as planned etc and got ready. When I went into the room, I found that there was no less than 5 other people in the room. That was bad enough, as  far as I was concerned!! I wasn't quite at the stage where getting my bits out in front of strangers was the norm!! 

Anyway, up on the bed I goes with legs akimbo. The doctor puts the speculum in and then starts to insert the catheter. Apparently, at this point, my cervix decided to 'run away'!?!?!?! Where to?? Bahamas?? So, after much poking round, she managed to get the catheter in and start the test. Im sobbing my heart out by then as the pain was awful and I couldn't cope. It took the sonographer to tell the doc to stop as she wouldn't listen to me. Kept telling me that it was nearly done when it quite blatantly wasn't.

The best part about it was that the doctor had told me that if I got bad AF pains, then I would find this test a breeze. It sooooo wasn't!!!!! I was nearly sick with the pain!! Then, she told me that everything looked ok, even though they hadn't been able to finish the test. I later found out that no, everything wasn't ok - adhesions and possible scarring was diagnosed!! And, the test was completed enough for my cons!!! 

Grrrrrr! The only good thing about this experience is Im now pg. Maybe she managed to clean me out of something else?!?!?!

Mandy xx


----------



## Miranda7

Ouch! God, that sounds painful and scary.
x


----------



## harshika

Hi Mandy,

I had such a similar pain episode when i got my first iui done...and my doc too wouldnt stop while it was clear i had pin hole cervix so nothing would go in........the sheer incompetence!!
congrats on the pregnancy though,

best
harshi


----------



## Greeneyed

A short selection: 

*Had a vaginal ultrasound, Nurse doing scan said I had fluid on the left tube - went home found out info on Hydrosalpinx and that it could mean I was infertile - devestated, 3 months later saw gyne, who said yes fluid on your left tube we will do a lap, a further six months and lap carried out - Oh actually there is no fluid there at all! I know this one is probably fair enough on them as U/S can be misleading but perhaps they should not have told me I had fluid on the tube before confirming it - I spent nine months assuming I was infertile - and all the tears that came with it. 

*A couple of weeks after lap (and a few days after AF Finished) I start getting lots of lower abdominal pain and bleeding. I can't get to GP so call out of hours unit. The GP says you may have an infection get down here asap for some abs. I can't get down that night so go the following morning (in an absolute panic that an infection is ravaging my tubes!) I see another GP who I can tell isn't vagely interested in my "womens problems" as I enter the room. 

He doesn't think my pain and bleeding is anything to do with recent surgery and says it's my period - Doh how stupid does he thing I am - I am 33 yrs old and have been having periods a lot of years so I know when it's my period - in addition my period 
just finished a few days ago. Okay so now he says I have endometriosis! I say I have never had any symptoms of endo before and I have just had a lap done by one of the UK's leading specilaists - does he not think he would have spotted it? He tells me it is very difficult to diagnose - Der! but you seen to be doing that after just two minutes and with nothing to base it on! 

He says he can't examine me or do any swabs there. 

Anyway he refuses to give me antibiotics - I argue that even if I don't have an infection will it do me a great deal of harm to have the abs to be on the safe side, whereas if I do have an infection and I don't get the abs I could end up infertile. he still won't budge - I leave in tears. 

Later that day I am still in pain and bleeding and now in a blind panic that my tubes are being ravaged as we speak. I call the out of hours clinic again and speak to a different doctor who says I should have the abs and faxes over a perscription to a chemist which was open on Sunday.

*I have been given two prescriptions, one by a GP and one by a specilaist at a hospital (non Fertility related issues) when I have categorically stated that I am trying to conceive and the mmedicines need to be safe in pregnncy and both times been told it is safe to take them. On both occasions when reading the accompanying leaftlet it has said that they must NOT be taken and that they have been proven to damage babies and women of child bearing age should be using adequate contraception. - Good job I read the leaftlets! 

I always second question what the health professionals tell me now and investigate further if it does not sound right. 

These are just FF related I have a couple of other healh issues and have much bigger horror stories on that side - believe me! 

That said I have never complained about a single incedent, which I expect is the same for a lot of you ladies and gentleman. I think we just expect poor service at he NHS and don't make a fuss when we should. We are also all worried about being labled the trouble makers. We should really complain more or how will they ever know for the next time. 

Cheers Greeneyed xx


----------



## CONNOR BURNS

Greeneyed- I really agree with you about people should be complaining more as u said at least it might make a diffence for the next person or if you are needing any more treatment, they will think they can get away with it if they can its so unfair we pay enough taxes to be treated with respect.
So sorry to hear all your bad storys. xxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

My former GP refused to prescribe clomid as she said the surgery didn't finance fertility treatments because it was far too expensive (had private consultation and he wrote to GP to tell her to prescribe 3mths clomid plus metformin).  Instead she referred me back to same consultant on NHS for second opinion      Luckily in meantime consultant retired and was replaced by a very clued up lady gyne consultant who wrote a snotty letter to GP basically telling her not to be so   useless (clomid is dirt dirt cheap as drugs go!)  Not exactly a 'wrong' thing to be told I know but an example of incompetence all the same!  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

I went for fertility check up at 36.  Done all the tests.  Told all fine apart from some ovulation problems.  So repeated the test on clomid and was told it was fine.  DH sample - reduced motility.  

Had a positive smear in January.  Was only informed of this in April.  Had colposcopy in June.  Massive bleeding in July. Had to wait for 7 hrs before they did anything to stop it.  

Met my fertility consultant again. Prescribed clomid for 6 months.  All negative.  Told at 38 that all still ok and no need for IVF yet and that I should keep trying naturally.  AT 38.5 was referred privately only to be told by the UCH consultant that 90% of my eggs are defective based on the test results. 

The UCH did not prove to be much better.  Had 3 IUIs - produced only 1 folly at a time.  They didn't find this alarming.  ONly when I was put on max dosage and produced 4 follies, they told me that I should look into egg donation.  As if it was not enough that the NHS wasted my precious time, but they did as well.  They told me, however, at the initial consultation that they can get me pregnant.  Don't know how such an optimistic prognosis could have changed into egg donation speech within 6 months.  

I feel v. bitter that my last fertile years were wasted by incompetence and that I got such a bad advice.  Am finding egg donation v. depressing to contemplate and don't know where I go from here.


----------



## Miranda7

I want to know how we as a group would go about putting pressure on the NHS to get consistent with the range of tests they offer and the expertise of their staff.

Or even private clinics - there's still a huge difference between clinics in what they're telling people and the scope for error - as we can see from this thread - is huge.

Some staff don't even know the basics of fertility, that's for sure. Yet they feel qualified to hand out diagnoses like sweets, only these sweets rot our souls, not our teeth.

If these inconsistencies were ironed out, who knows what breakthroughs might be made in treatment?


----------



## dtw01

When i was 15 i was rushed to hospital with appendicitus, they prepped me for my operation immediately as they thought it might burst - however, then another doctor came to see me and told me that i was pregnant, IMMACULATE CONCEPTION as i was still a virgin.

I explained this to him but he said that i was not to be afraid and that he would tell my parents in case they were mad with me.

Once again explained this was not possible and he said they would open me up anyway and remove whatever was there !!!!!

My Dad went mental and had to be dragged out of the ward by my mum as he was gonna punch the doctor.

Said doctor then refused to operate, so a lovely doc did my op with my dad sat as near as he could to the theatre door,  anyway i now have extensive scar tissue in there as due to the delay the op was not straightforward as they were scared my appendix would rupture any minute.!!!!!

When i had my recent lap, the doc said it was the worst scar tissue he had ever seen from a straightforward appendix op.

Would love for someone to say i was pregnant now - Never give up !!!!!


----------



## loobylou713

I can laugh at this now but at the time it was not funny.

Anyway this is more to do with my x husband. We were told we were both at fault fertility wise and that he had 50% antibodies and that i would not get pregnant even if there was nothing wrong with me. Anyway we had icsi it didn't work and our relationship sort of went down hill a bit. Well he had an affair wait for it did the deed in the car only the once after picking her up at a club. Guess what she found out she was pregnant. Obviously we split up and she went to child support agency saying he was the father after tracing him. In fact she got some friends to follow him home without him knowing. Anyway he kept saying he wasn't the father because of what the hospital had said that he wouldn't father a child naturally. He had a dna test. Bingo he's the father. What a miracle. Now if he had known he could still father children he might of taken precaution to prevent it saying that he should of anyway but there you go. A miracle pregnancy. Just not me though.


Lou
xxx


----------



## strawbs

Well my own GP said to me after over a year of ttc and absolutely NO PERIODS in that year.  Just go away, have a happy sex life and it will happen.  Not likely with absoultely no periods  Thought even an 11 year old science student would be able to work that one out!!     

strawbs xxx


----------



## honneybee

looby same thing happened to me or very similar.

mitch
xx


----------



## Lola 1

Went to the GP at 16 complaining of heavy/painfull periods- put me on the pill at 17, not much improvement so during the next few years tried out most of the brands on the market (at gp's suggestion to keep going till me find one that suits) eventually told that the pill doesn't work for everyone so thats that really- basically like it or lump it! Didn't dare go back to ask why sex was always painfull- thought that was just how it was for me. 

Exactly 1 year to the day of my wedding I woke up in agony- was taken to a&e and told that i was having ectopic pregnacny or appendix- took me to therate without any xrays/scans- doc came round next morning and said slightly inflammed appendix so we took it out anyway- free blood in your uterus's  PID or clamidiyia- was given a course of 2 antibio to sort me out....discharged without any referral/follow up/advice.

So worried i went to the GP a few weeks later as still having pain- was sent for ultrasound- all was fine- was sent for swabs and smear. Lovely nurse said while i was crying with the pain of having it done " well dear you better get yourself sorted out before your wedding as you cant behave like this with your husband- this doesn't hurt"!

Went to GP a few months back when endo symptoms came back- was told it cant be- pregnancy usually cures it !!

Had a csycosopy last week (had lots of uti's while pregnant and bladder/uti symptoms before/during/after my dd born.
The nurse found the base/entrance to my bladder was very red/inflammed- but said nothing to worry about drink lots of water...i asked could it be to do with my endo?? no its normal- wear cotton underwear and keep drinking!- asked me if i was planning to have anymore children- said yes would hope to have more- told me i better get on with it then if she was me so to speak!

phew- thats a load off- great therapy

Lola xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS

Hi ...

We was told ''you will never conceive naturally'' YOU WILL NEED IVF/ICSI''... on Monday 24th October 2005....

had first set of ivf, got cancelled due too poor responce... Got  First Time and might i state with ''IUI'' and might i say that that too me is more or less ''natural conception''

And gave Birth exactly a year too the day when we was told we would never conceive naturally, Tuesday 24th October 2006 ...

Then a week later got a letter ''congratulating us'' from the exact same lady, who indeed told us it wouldnt happen!!!!!!!!!

Im sooooo glad we proved her wrong   ​
Sweetcheeks xx​


----------



## harshika

hi sweetcheeks,

me too me too! I mean ive just been told that we cant concieve naturally!! Now ur story has filled me with this new hope......and me going to have plenty of bms!! Hurray!! congrats on ur baby too!

harshika


----------



## misstattoo

This thread is sooooooo scary these so-called professionals are meant to know what they are doing!
    I have always had extremely sore periods since i was 12, i've just always been told take painkillers, sweet tea,hot water bottle, one doc said take more exercise, which is ironic as i was swimming for Scotland in commonwealth, cross country runner and horse rider.! I persisted with doc's until i was about 16 and got fobbed off with the previous, even although on the day i would get my period i couldn't walk with pain or would be physically sick with pain. Eventually when i was 23 i tried again with the doc and he sent me for tests, got ultrasounds and lots of poking and prodding. Six weeks later went back to hear my pelvis was fused and tilted and must have endo, treatment..... either have a baby or take the pill constantly forever!!!!!!!!
  My world was turned on it's head i searched for more info on endo and decided to accept that fertility could become a problem... So a few years on i meet dh and we discuss fertility issues that might occur. We decide to ttc naturally 2 yrs goes by and we decide to check how much damage the endo has done.....
I get an HSG... results EVERYTHING IS NORMAL......NO ENDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
  Hello eh!? what did u say?........
    I asked to see the x-ray screen i couldn't believe it...
  I had spent years coming to terms with endo to find out i didn't have it and there was no mention of a fused pelvis

  We are still having fertility problems but thats a whole new set of mistakes.
  Theres no problems, there is, it's ur eggs, no it's not ....................  and it goes on


----------



## Colly

A midwife told me that we needed to use contraception to prevent another pregnancy too soon after my c section  - despite being told that we had to use donor sperm because my dh doesn't produce any  - "well you never know sometimes things start working after a pregnancy"

On both my pregnancies was told that I wasn't in labour when I was. "we think it is a urine infection and the contractions will stop after you have had antibiotics" The first time the baby was born 3 hours later. The 2nd time thankfully a lovely midwife believed me when I said I was told this last time, went to check my previous notes and called for a 2nd opinion.

The antenatal care I recieved the 2nd time (different hospital) was fanatastic though. they gave me as many scans as I wanted and regular fetal monitoring with my consultant coming in specially to do the c section - so not all bad.




Collyx


----------



## Miranda7

I should think your DH's physiology WOULD have changed if it was him that was pregnant!

Bless, that they allow people with limited brain function to enter medicine. That's care in the community for you.


----------



## Caz

Colly said:


> A midwife told me that we needed to use contraception to prevent another pregnancy too soon after my c section - despite being told that we had to use donor sperm because my dh doesn't produce any - "well you never know sometimes things start working after a pregnancy"


 Ah yes, the old post-birth contraception chat...I bet that irks every single couple who've been through hell and back to have a baby....although, to be fair, there's more than one example on FF alone of couples who have previously needed IVF - even ICSI for male factor - and then later spontaneously conceived without help  Although with no sperm at all then that would be quite a feat indeed! 

This thread has been very enlightening to read. I bet everyone here has a story or two to tell.

C~x


----------



## Jassie

That my 'suspected appendicitis' was actually a whopping great ovarian cyst!


----------



## carole

That my eggs were naff and I needed DE  

(At least one of my donees got pg then so did I)


----------



## *katie*

This thread is shocking! 

The most recent one that springs to mind is when I went to arrange my pre-treatment blood tests (HIV, hepatitis, chlamydia, etc) and I asked the gp for the forms.  

He said to me "do you think you have clamydia then?" to which I replied no, but surely I wouldn't know if I had as clamydia as it's a "silent" disease?

He refused to give me the forms for the clamydia test and told me "you'd know if you had it".

Err.....no not necessarily........ 

Needless to say when I made an appt with another gp(who did know her stuff) to request the form again, she was horrified.

K x


----------



## sallywags

Katie - ref the chlamydia, I had to beg for a chlamydia test as they kept saying the same thing - 'oh you would know' - as it turned out i did have it, and i could have ended up with PID and all sorts of things if i hadn't chased it when i did.  

Grr - I'm a nurse and this thread is making me mad!!!


----------



## ZoeP

I've been thinking a lot lately about what happened to me after I had my son.

I had an emergency section and everything went well really.  Was discharged 3 days later.

Went to stay at my sisters, as she was going to help me with the things I might struggle with as I'm single and with the wound etc....

Anyway, I was sleeping on her massive couch, it was more comfortable than the bed plus I didn't want Jack's crying to wake them up.  

On the Saturday, 4 days after Jack was born I had loads of visitors.  As the last of them were leaving I had a fit of the giggles over something someone said and I felt something go in my stomach.  As it happened my aunt that was just leaving was an ex midwife.  I asked her to look for me but everything was fine, stitches in place etc and I didn't have any additional pain so just assumed it was a spasm or something and I was over-reacting.

5am on the Sunday morning I woke up and felt my nightdress was sticking to me where it was wet....looked down and I was covered in blood around my stomach area.   I was in a right panic, no knowing what was happening, and went up to my sister and bro-in-laws room.  Shook my sister awake and as soon as I told her my stomach had opened up she was out of bed like a shot.  We went downstairs and phoned the hospital.

Conversation went something like this.

My sister - My sister's c section scar has opened and she is bleeding quite a bit.

MW - How much blood is coming out and is anything hanging out?

Sister - I don't know, I haven't looked - I don't want to look.

MW - Well you're going to have to look so we can see if it will wait for the MW when she is on her rounds this afternoon.

At this point my sister is really cringing and lifts my belly up a bit to have a look (was kind of sagging over the scar) as soon as she lifted it, blood shot straight out and all over the place, so the saggy belly was actually stemming the flow quite a lot.

Sister - Its really pouring out, it was like a fountain when I lifted her belly up.

MW - well the MW on home visits will be out this afternoon, can I talk to the patient.

I felt I couldn't talk because I would just burst into tears.  Anyway the MW insisted and I told her that I was really scared and was losing a lot of blood and wanted to come in.  In the end she agreed...told me to sort out baby and get up to the labour ward.

On arrival at labour ward a lovely MW came to access me and said, oh it looks like its just the outside stitching thats come apart, so you don't have anything to worry about, and its only open a small bit.  I'll sort you some dressings out.  She explained that I could look after this at home.  Although I couldn't really move that much, and the pain of the open wound was also adding to it.

Anyway, she went off to get the dressing or so I thought.  About 20 mins later another MW came in (one of the MW's that I had seen a number of times throughout my antenatal care, so I thought she'd be quite sympathetic).  Anyway, she looked at my wound and said something along the lines of "Oh yes, its leaking blood and serus fluid.  All you need to do is put a sanitary towel against your wound to soak up the blood.  I said the other MW had gone to get me some dressings and she told me that they were a waste of NHS funds and I should use sanitary towels and then she discharged me.

I was totally gob-smacked but all I wanted to do was be home with my son so I went.  

I since had 2 more holes open up which the MW's were aware of, cos they used to visit me, and countless infections cos I had to use sanitary towels which were not sterile.  They still took my stitches out at 10 days and I had these holes for almost 6 months. MW's had stopped visiting after about 20 days.

I can't believe how much this has just affected me again putting all this to paper, got tears streaming down my face.  Thought I'd come to terms with it.

Still that is my stupid local NHS.  I just hope it doesn't happen to anyone else, and if it does I just hope that they are not told to go away and stem the flow with sanitary towels.

Zoe x


----------



## Anthony Reid

We have been asked to remove this thread.

The person requesting that this thread be removed is concerned that it is damaging to the profession.

After a long discussion, the administration team have chosen to leave the thread in place as long as no identification of clinics or persons involved is mentioned.

It is the belief of the administration team that this thread shows that professionals can make mistakes and that its right to question them.... which is how FF empowers patients.

We also feel that censoring discussion of this kind is not appropriate as long as it remains non identifiable.

This thread will remain in place unless the above terms are broken - hence this post.


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Tony - I'm very pleased you all came to that decision.

Sometimes its places such as these that are the only time we can talk about these experiences and it is very empowering.

Thank you

Emma


----------



## kitten1

Thanks for leaving this thread for us.   

I would just like to say that, as a nurse myself, we are constantly trying to improve practice by listening to client's views and doing what we can to make things better. I would firmly encourage anyone who has a problem with any aspect of their care to talk to either the manager of the clinic / ward or any supervisors, such as supervisors of midwives.

Although we are trying our best, we are not mind readers and we do appreciate having constructive comments made.

But, sometimes, what happens is beyond belief. People need to made aware of what CAN go wrong.

I hope everyone who has had a bad experience is able to get it resolved as soon as possible.

Mandy xx


----------



## Betty M

As someone who has experience of predominantely excellent medical care I don't have any bad experiences to add but as someone involved with 2 hospital foundation trusts, my PCT, PALs etc I would say that it is really, really important that when these things happen you tell someone about it formally.  Without formal complaints letters - and I'm not talking legal action or threats of it just explanations of errors and misdiagnoses - nothing gets done because no one with power to discipline people/ send them on refresher courses / stop them seeing patients without retraining etc etc has any evidence to enable them to justifty that course of action. Even annoying niggles with appointments systems are worth writing a letter about.  Even though you can't change what happened to you you can change what happens for others. 

Bettyx


----------



## pollttc

I agree about the letter writing - my GP (ages ago) told me to write because (she said) I'm articulate and things needed to be said for those who weren't able to write as clearly.
I was seen about my endo (well didn't know it was endo at first) and had horrible time with a Registrar who had such a strong accent (Spanish I think) that I found it hard to understand him (no problem with him being Spanish - just strong accent) He was extremely dismissive to the point of rudeness and some other stuff happened that I can't even remember now (it was nearly ten yrs ago). I wrote a letter and checked that I wasn't being rude or anything (several people read it through). The letter I received back was extremely heavy in its response to me - to the point of rudeness and made me sound like a neurotic mad woman - it really upset me.

However - the next letter I wrote to a FAB doctor about care I was receiving (or not receiving) from the NHS clinic got me immediate response and changed the whole course of things for me and DH.

So what's my point - yes yes write but be ready for a response that could go either way.

Poll

PS Glad you left the thread Tony - I think a number of us are seeing this as a bit of therapy! I'm sure no one would want a positive stories thread removed with those experiences - maybe we should start one!


----------



## sparkly jewel

Couldn't resist this one.

Six years ago my daughter became seriously ill.I took her to the gp who told me I was a neurotic mother  

I pointed out in four years she had visited his surgery about five times hardly neurotic  

The health visitor came and proceede to tell me there was nothing wrong with her as she waved goodbye. i pointed out the rest of the time she had laid on the floor in her own world.

Needless to say my dh insisted she was seen by an experienced paediatrician who immediately referred her to gt ormond street where i was told she would not recover  

Happily she has now made a full recovery.   

I saw the gp in sainsburys a couple of years later and he couldn't look me in the eye.

I also took my son to the same baby clinic and the same health visitor was there.

I immediately said very loudly there was no way i was seeing her at which point she rather shamefacedly left the room. 

Professionals, I don't think so not in this case.

Another shocking story to add to this thread


----------



## Miranda7

I'm a little frustrated you were even asked to take it down, to be honest Tony!

I can't believe that someone would want to cover up some of the atrocious things that have happened to people. And more often in these stories, we HAVE made official complaints. I have on file three separate apologies for my treatment.

We know there are wonderful people working as medical staff. We just want to highlight that some - even respected names - can, and do, get it wrong, too.

People are very vulnerable, very scared, when they embark on tx, so scared that they don't ask questions, and don't raise issues with clinics/doctors/nurses because they're not confident they are asking the right thing.

This thread is a very necessary antidote to that feeling among a few  medics that they can treat their patients with disrespect and/or a lack of knowledge.

It is not a criticism of the profession as a whole - I've never heard anything so ridiculous.
They are very personal stories of great distress suffered by members of this site - human beings who deserve to be able to get things off their chest, libel excepted. To be asked to take those stories down is disrespecting those people yet again, saying their stories don't deserve to be heard.

I hope whoever asked for this thread to be taken down reconsiders the reasons behind their request, and works out whether it was in the interests of the medical profession as a whole to censor stories on a website specifically set up to support patients.


----------



## ikklesmiler

ok, here goes,  I posted this a few days ago an another thread, but thought maybe it belongs here......

i have been havin probs with my doc giving the lister infoo they need about me to start treatment....
i spoke to my gp a week ago and he said hes wrote to them....
got a phonecall from the lister today.....  they said gp wrote to them telling them he wasnt prepared to give them information about me, the lister called him, he told them the samething, the lister told me to go see my gp as there was nothing they can do about it and i cant start tx til they have the information....
i went to see my gp this evening.....
i asked him to please send the information to the lister, he said no, its not his job, i said it was as my gp, he said he does not have to provide information to anyone outside the nhs, this includes private hospitals/clinics, he also said(these r his words) he will not play god by saying if he thinks someone is or isnt suitable to eggshare, i replied if he refused to give them the information they require then hes already 'playing god' because i will not be bale to eggshre therefore not have the chance to have my much wanted child, he said that is classed as blackmail!!!!  i said no, that is they way it is, the way i see the situation, he disagreed,  he also said theres a few ways the lister can have to information, he said that they can 'employ' him , as in he will search through my files for the info they want and he will then send them an invoice for the time its taken him to get the info together, i said well the lister will prob send me the bill so can he tell me how much it willbe, he said he doesnt know yet, i said he must know how much he will charge them for the information, he said he cannot say until he knows how long it will take, and he said its against the law for him to charge me for the information as an nhs patient, which is why he will charge the lister, but if they are not prepared to put in wiriting that THEY will pay the costs then he will not get the information together, 
he also said that i can pay £50 myself and he willgive me a copy of my files to search through and fine the info the lister needs and send it off to them myself,  he then added ' you can always register with a different doctor and ask if they will look for the info and send it off'  i said that time is against me for this treatment (being that im 35 in 2 months!) and that changing gp's and waiting for files to be transfered etc could stop me having this treatment, he said well either the lister can pay him for his time, or i can pay the £50 and do it myself!!!

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo annoyed, upset every emotion you can have is what im feeling at the mo!!!!  i cant believe someone can be so money grabbing!!  i asked him to do this as my doctor for me, and he said no, its not his job,  i argued with every 'point' he made, but nothing i said made any difference, it was all about money.

This problem is ongoing,it stillhasnt been resolved, and prob wont be! Im not in any fit state to be writing a complaint, I cant deal with any comebacks from gp, my treatment is on hold, i am havin major probs regisering with a new gp, i have called numerous numbers today, to be told either they are not taking on new patients oe i am out their catchment area, i am now waitng for a form from pct to fillin so i can be allocated a gp, dunno how long this will take but all time the clock is ticking for my treatment, i can only egg share for a couple of monhts now as i turn 35 in november and 35 is the cut off age.

Ann Marie


----------



## Betty M

Ann Marie

Your GP has to give you access to your medical records as you are entitled to them under the Data Protection Act (unless what is in them is likely to cause you or someone else serious harm). Unfortunately he is entitled to charge you up to £50 for the privilege. It is not unusal for GPs to charge when it is not NHS - they charge for doing medicals for insurers or employers and as it is private work there is nothing to stop them. 
Here is some more info on getting your records: 
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/HealthAndWellBeing/HealthServices/ManagingYourHealthcare/DG_10036450

Most GPs are much more accomodating than he has been. Definitely a good idea to change but if you want your records quickly I would do the application first as it will take even longer when they are in transit between GPs.

Best wishes

/links


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks very much for that info hun, was very helpful
Ann Marie xx


----------



## Blu

Ann Marie - If you haven't already done so, I would suggest contacting your GP surgery and speaking to the Practice manager. They may be more sympathetic and able to speed up the process of getting your notes etc (also they are likely to be the ones to have to deal with any complaint you make so will want to try and sort out any potential complaint in advance  )

Good luck
Blu


----------



## jess p

Just thought I'd add mine:

Had a horrible NHS experience - had to transfer to the (edit: name removed) hospital (they have a link with (edit: removed clinic name) cos my local hospital's waiting list was too long & I'd be over 40.

Basically, my PCT refused to let me have the free ivf cycle at ISIS in Colchester (private clinic) even though they carried out NHS ivfs for Essex PCT.  

ISIS is about 30 mins drive away & I'd had lots of previous treatment there (icsi & iuis) so it made sense.  Ipswich hos was even nearer - 5 mins drive away!

But no, I had to drive to Great Yarmouth - horrid journey over an hour each way.  Not only that, I would have to be there for 8am for EC & then DH would have to drive my eggs in an incubator plugged into the cigarette lighter another 3 hour's drive away - do his bit at Bourn & then drive the incuabtor back & take  me home!!!
8 hours driving for DH!!!!!
When we could drive 30 mins to Colchester & back & do it all under one roof for the same cost to the PCT!!!!!

Anyway, I need the max dosage of drugs so we decided to go for it as we'd run out of money (have spent nearly £20k).

The snotty nurse - calls herself "Sister **** (edit: name removed)" - all other nurses at ****** (edit:clinic name removed )always use first names! - left a message on my answer phone to tell me that my bloods looked bad & that I'd probably had a v poor response so it might be abandonned!

Went for scan - they barely spoke to me - scanned & told response was poor so would probably convert to iui.  I didn't want this so they agreed to wait til scan 2 days later to decide.

Went home & howled!!

Went back for scan - again, hardly acknowledged me - snotty cow nurse just whittled on to cons about a classical music concert she'd been to in a desperate attempt to impress him!!  They still didn't speak to me!!!!!!

He scanned briefly & told me "There are only 2 follicles so it's not worth going on & it won't be any better another time so you should give up"!!!!!!!!

I told him I could definitely feel something on the other ovary but he insisted it was nothing.

I told him I didn't want him to do iui & got in the car & howled my eyes out - the cons & nurse hadn't even asked if I was ok!!!!!

Anyway a brilliant idea came to me!!!

I rang ISIS & explained what had happend - they said come in & we'll do the icsi even if it is only 2 follicles!!!!!

Drove from Gt Yarmouth straight to Colchester - they scanned me & THERE WERE 5 FOLLICLES NOT 2!!!!!


I was livid!!! 

Anway I was hugely stressed so the EC was v v painful & I begged them to stop after getting 2 eggs - they both fertilised & were grade 1 embies!!!  Sadly no BFP but I was soooooo stressed I'm not really surprised!!

I wrote & complained & had a truly horrendous letter back from the cons who basically said I was a known trouble maker (for complaining to the PCT for not letting me have my treatment at my local hos or at ISIS) & that he suspected all along that I was planning to go to ISIS for the EC!!! Also that I hadn't seemed very upset!!!!

WHAT A TO$$ER!!!

I haven't dignified their awful letter with a response - just told as many people as I can about their horrendous ivf unit!!!

Since my treatment the (edit: clinic name removed) has had numerous deaths from MRSA & a cons arrested & charged for sexually assaulting patients!!!!!!  So I guess I had a lucky escape!!!

Jess xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

jess p said:


> Since my treatment the (edit hospital names removed) has had numerous deaths from MRSA & a cons arrested & charged for sexually assaulting patients!!!!!! So I guess I had a lucky escape!!!
> 
> Jess xxx


OMG!!!! you did have a lucky escape!!! thats is just awful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid

I've edited the posts above to remove nurse names and hospital names.


----------



## langue

jess p said:


> I wrote & complained & had a truly horrendous letter back from the cons who basically said I was a *known trouble maker * (for complaining to the PCT for not letting me have my treatment at my local hos or at ISIS)


Well, this is precisely the reason why I didn't complain when my consultant told me I had control issues after I tried to find out what the next steps were likely to be and how long it would take. The general idea was that if you complain you don't trust them and it jeopardises your treatment which means you should find somebody else to do it. By the way my consultant is involved with **** so I in general do not trust any complaint procedures.


----------



## Caz

Blu said:


> Ann Marie - If you haven't already done so, I would suggest contacting your GP surgery and speaking to the Practice manager. They may be more sympathetic and able to speed up the process of getting your notes etc (also they are likely to be the ones to have to deal with any complaint you make so will want to try and sort out any potential complaint in advance  )
> 
> Good luck
> Blu


Anne Marie, I have to agree with Blu on this. 
I had a bit of trouble getting my surgery to send my medical notes to the Lister too. After months of phoning up and asking for them to be sent and being told they would be I was then told I had to write a letter of consent and sign it in front of my GP for them to release the information. I had to make an appointment with my GP (thus, mostly wasting both our time because I could have just faxed them a note) to do this. Once signed, they sent all the information without any charge or hassle at all. Gotta love bureaucracy!

As Betty points out, legally they can't stop you having access or copies of your medical files. Not sure where that stands with regards to them sending them to your clinic though, but you can always get copies and take them yourself. The only thing that seems an issue is the egg share thing as I think the GP has to actually say whether they think you are (emotionally? ) suitable for it. You might have to get the GP to do that bit. Not sure where you stand but contact your practice manager (nicely) and see what they can do. I guess if hat doesn't get results then it's PALs or the PCT (not sure how that works for a GP surgery - I'm sure someone will come along and tell you).

Another example of, not so much wrongness but bureaucracy gone a bit  .
Having had numerrous HIV tests over 2 years or so while having IVF, I went back to my GP before my last cycle to have it repeated as the results were more than 6 months old. When I told the receptionist what I wanted she informed me that I could not have one unless I had counselling first in case the result was positive. I had to point out to her the only reason I was having it was because of having IVF and that I'd already had several and I reckoned the result wasn't about to change to a positive for this one so I thought I'd be ok and, now, if she'd like to offer me counselling for the fact I was about to do my last ever IVF and was scared witless about it failing _and_ it working then I'd gladly take that (I was having a bit of a stressy day or I'd normally not be so ballsy  ). To be fair, she was quite apologetic about it but I didn't appreciate having to explain it all in front of a packed waiting room. 

C~x


----------



## *Bev*

This sounds pathetic in comparision to those above but... well its annoyed me  

TODAY I went to the docs, not been feeling myself for a couple of weeks I suspect I am anaemic having been anaemic before, I wake up more knackered than when I went to bed and by the time I get home I'm pretty much ready to drop into bed... not so good when looking after a small child.  Well... today I thought i'd do the sensible thing book a blood test get them to check... I went into the surgery when asked what was wrong I explained as above and asked if she could take some blood and test my hb... as she was getting the needle and stuff ready she said SO how are you since having the coil fitted, I said fine, spotting but other than that fine.... she then said Oh I don't suppose you could be pregnant?    I said well you tell me, you put the coil in (a contraceptive) after discussing with me that my gynae has told me that I will NEVER get pregnant naturally!!!... to my absolute horror she then decided to give me a pee pot and ask me to do a urine sample  

Do these people know anything about contraceptive, ttc, pcos, endo, infact anything gynae related....?  

Sorry rant over, just having to sit there whilst she did a bloody pregnancy test was all too much... in hindsight I should of refused.  I am eternally grateful for my miracle and count my blessings daily but it doesn't make these bloody useless, tactless healthcare professionals who seem capable of making any situation a damn sight worse any easier to deal with.  

Love and hugs to you all.

Bev xx


----------



## Snowdrop

A few years ago I had laser treatment down below for abnormal cells in my cervix.  Unfortunately as well as getting rid of the bad cells, they also took away some good cells too.  For the last 12 years I have needed to take metronidazole to keep everything in good health.

A few months ago I went to collect my prescription to be told that I couldn't have it.  My Doctor was on holiday so another Doctor was signing his prescriptions for him.  I was told that the Doctor could see no reason for me having these drugs and that as I was pregnant I wasn't to take them, I had suffered a miscarriage 2 months previously    I got a bit worked up in the surgery as twice the receptionists said 'you aren't pg are you Kerri', i then had to explain about the loss.  I left the surgery and spent the rest of the day in tears.  I had made a comment saying that the Doctor had obviously not read my notes as for starters he would know why I needed to have this medication, and the last entry on my notes was for my ERPC.

How on earth can they make a sound judgement if they do not read what is in front of them?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well the worst I have heard is actually not from my Drs although they can be pretty awful and insensitive at times..but my Mum's GP ..My Mum found a lump in her breast ..she went to her GP as we have a big history of Breast Cancer in our family .. they referred her to the hospital for a mammogram.. well she hadn't heard anything for 8 wks so phoned her GP and said she was really worried..the lady GP spoke to her and said Mrs 'A' you are making a big fuss about nothing ..you have not been referred as high priority.. anyway it was over a month before she was seen..and lo and behold she had breast cancer and had to have half her breast removed.. I think that sort of treatment is appalling and who knows if she had been seen earlier she wouldn't have had to lose half her breast.. it was about 5 months from going to her gp to actually being operated on.. shocking!

I had pre-cancerous cells removed through a colposcopy procedure and that went absolutely fine..but two weeks later when the fake scab came off I haeomarraghed at first I was standing at my work photocopier on mufty day so I had my jeans on and I just felt this whoosh and blood soaked down almost to my knees ..wierd feeling..anyway it slowed up ..and I was advised just to sit with my feet up for a few hours.. it calmed down for about 24hrs and then I went over to my parents for Fathers Day and I got the same feeling and before I got to the bottom of their stairs I had bled through my jeans again down to my knees I ran up to the loo and I could feel it pulsing out of me ..and you could tell it was desperately trying to clot but couldn't and then all of a sudden whoosh a great big rush of blood would come away, anyway I called my Mum who was a nurse upstairs and she phoned the hospital ..who said to go to my gp after the weekend..so my Mum said to them and what is she supposed to do in the meantime bleed to death! .. anyway after using nappies/towels you name it to soak up the blood Mum took me to casualty.. where they asked me to sit and wait ..and we said that we couldn't do that as we would haeomarrage over the floor.. so they put us in a room on a trolley..well the Dr that eventually came to see me didn't even examine me and said was I sure it wasn't just a heavy period errr hello !!.. my Mum and Sister in law were hysterical by this point ..I was just whoozy.. anyway they didn't have a trolley to take me to a ward so I had to sit in a gown in a wheelchair with no blankets as they had run out ..dripping blood throughout the hospital I was so horrendously emmbarrased as visitors etc were walking by me I felt half naked and cold.. well I got onto the ward and a lovely nurse greeted me when she said can I transfer myself on my own onto the bed I said I could but that when I stood up I knew it would whoosh out of me again ..and lo and behold it did .. her face was a picture .. all hell broke loose then as she was horrified that I had been sent down without being examined and without my blood loss being assessed and before i knew it I had drips in and goodness knows what.. I proceeded to lose a dinner plate size clot about every half an hour.. they tried allsorts to stop it ..silver nitrate and god knows what in the end they said they had no option but to pack me out and this Dr literally had his fist inside my you know what ramming packing against my cervix with 4 nurses crammed behind the curtain with a torch so he could see what he was doing and they had to pack it so hard I had to have a catheter as I wouldn't have been able to wee.. at this point they were concerned for my life as I had lost so much blood I discovered later.. I distinctly remember the male Dr telling me to relax whilst he had his fist up my you know what and all the nurses looked up to the ceiling and rolled their eyes lol.. the nurses on there were lovely but the ward was filthy..samples pots left lying around in the bathroom and this was a ward where ladies who were having miscarriages or suspected ones.. and you would have struggled not to have left that ward without an infection.. it made me feel ill.. bring back cleaning staff that are just attached to one or two wards..so they can have pride in their work..rather than being on different ones all the time.. anyway I am grateful to them as they saved my life.  
Cat x


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk

Hey all.  Thanks for this thread, its so good to hear that other people have gone through similar medical mistakes, even if it would be best if they never happened.

Aged 4 I had a upset stomach and my mother took me to the doctors, who told her it was just a stomach upset.  A few days later she took me back as I wasn't keeping even water down and had lost a lot of weight.  Again the doctor said it was a tummy bug and I'd get over it.  On the 3rd visit I was hallucinating, suffering from dehydration and starvation and only semi concious and again the doctor said is was a bug.  My mum demanded a second opinion, which led to me being rushed into hospital for a burst appendix.  Aged 28 I have now found out that this incident has probably caused my infertility!  Both my tubes are damaged, I have hydro's on both sides and my hormones are shot to pieces.

But wait... here's one better...  In preparation for our first ICSI, my cycle was stopped because my DH was told he had HIV!  We recieved the news that he had a low positive in the morning and had to wait 12 hours to get the full test results back to find out how advanced it was!   Needless to say it proved to be a false result, but oh my god that was a day to forget!

Jo xx


----------



## JudithS

The experiences on this thread certainly put mine in perspective.

One was the GP that told me the anti-histamine Triludan could not possibly be making me groggy and depressed because "it is classed as non-drowsy". He was a nice man but he was wrong about the effects of Triludan on this particular patient.

Then there was another male GP -- also nice -- who told me I might need my cervical erosion cauterised and that if I did, "You won't need an anaesthetic because *the cervix is not sensitive*." I said that, as the owner of a cervix, I could tell him that it certainly is. He said: "It can't be: There are hardly any nerve-endings in it." Well, I am not medically trained so I don't know if this is true but I can tell you, they cut a small lump out of my cervix to check it was OK and it was the joint most painful thing I've ever had done (joint with smacking my coccyx by falling on ice).


----------



## libra

Hi,JudithS-
congrats on your BFP!!
I agree with what you say about the cervix-luckily I did have local anaesthetic for treatment to my cervix-but I nearly hit the roof when the needle went in,cried out & nearly fell off couch-after being told the same as you!!!
I even find a smear quite painful at times.

As you say you are the owner of the said cervix 
wishing you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy,
love libra.xxx


----------



## honneybee

Judith, I totally agree it also was one of the most painful things I went thru. I had a lady dr that said about a biopsy and she told me off for being silly, well, I was that silly, everytime I stood up after to leave the room, I fainted and ended up having to lay down for 2 hours. It was soo painful, I had it done 3 times now. The 2nd time I had a brigadier in the Army to do it a man, he was the most gentle kindest man and was wonderful during that time, but I now have a problem if I have a smear or anything, I black out due to stress and working myself up. Thats why I was to have sedation for et as well as ga for ec.

mitch
x


----------



## JudithS

libra said:


> luckily I did have local anaesthetic for treatment to my cervix-but I nearly hit the roof when the needle went in,cried out & nearly fell off couch-after being told the same as you!!!


I was very lucky in that I didn't actually have the cauterisation: The lump they took was to see if it was non-cancerous, _which I only found out when I got a letter 6 weeks later_, I thought it was to do with the erosion! They then called me back and I thought I would have to have it cauterised. But it was a different doctor, who said if the erosion wasn't bothering me (it wasn't) then there was no point in having it cauterised as it would heal up on its own naturally. What a relief!
Good luck for your FET! 


honneybee said:


> she told me off for being silly, well, I was that silly, everytime I stood up after to leave the room, I fainted and ended up having to lay down for 2 hours.


How horrible that you had to have it done three times!  I didn't actually faint but I certainly _felt _ faint, and nauseous. I had to sit in a chair in the waiting area for about half an hour after before I could coordinate myself to get to the bus-stop -- thank god I hadn't driven. I don't consider myself particularly squeamish but this was horrible. Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh I was lucky with that bit I didn't find the actual treatment painful ..but figure that they must have given me some kind of anaesthetic as even having sex is painful if in the wrong position .. so there are def nerve endings there somewhere !! it was just the after effects that were horrific. 
Cat x


----------



## Banana Girl

HAH where do I START!

Probably the major one was "You will not conceive naturally, your only option is IVF"  and "Whatever you do don't follow the Foresight plan or go to a witch doctor acupuncturist, as they will steal your money"
These were both said 5 months before the Foresight plan and the acupuncturist got me pregnant.

That Clomid "Has no side affects" then I told him my mother ahd had Breast, ovarian and cervical cancer and he said "Well, who knows. It could cause that"

That there was no need to find out why my hubby had only 5% viable sperm.

pretty much our whole last appt with this emminent and respected fertility doctor was BS

THEN... "There is nothing wrong with your baby" repeatedly from many different doctors, then she was hospitalised.
and
"You don't have post natal depression" despite the fact I was suicidal and telling my health visitor so.
That the only way to get over the PND was drugs, and then I did it by balancing my diet and seeing the acupuncturist.
Sorry ladies, unfortunately the health service doesn't stop being obstructive even after you have your lovely baby!
Good luck!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

I have just asked my GP to be referred to for infertility counselling.  I explained why and among other things mentioned my biochemical pregnancy.  She then asked me 'What's that'?  And she didn't know who to refer me to, either...


----------



## Guest

wow its scary to read these stories !!!

i have a few although only minor they were quite major to me.

firstly our old doc wanted to do a sa before refering us for infertility, we were told by 3 different docs that that perticular sample was 'normal' when we got refered the con looked at the peice of paper and said 'oh your sample shows a low count' the 3 docs had misread the form and decided that where it reads at the bottom 'normal count is #####' it was talking bout dh's when infact it meant in general.

secondly my con gave me clomid after doing bloods and decideing i wasnt ov, i have copies of my notes now and i WAS ov before clomid, on one it says i didnt ov but it was done on day 28 instead of day 21.
clomid was given to me without a scan or any other medical. it turns out that if they had done a hsg first they would have found my blocked tubes and i wouldnt have had clomid (which made my IF worse as you shouldnt have clomid with blocked tubes)

after a few ops etc... i had a laparotomy, i was told numerous times during the 4 days in hospital and in front of family members that the op had worked and i should be pg within 6 months.
i told my son (hes not been kept in the dark im very open with him) he was so excited.
i finally got my review 6 months later, the con (who said he did the op, my notes say he didnt!) just said that it hadnt worked, i asked why i was told otherwise if it hadnt worked, he just fobbed me off and told me he will put me on the ivf waiting list.

after this i got my notes (to give care for ivf, self funded)
in them there is a letter to my docs, 

.........although i have put maries name onto the ivf waiting list for funded treatment, it is very clear that marie will never actually recieve any ivf tx on the nhs as funding will never reach the catorgory that marie falls into as she has a son.......

i was fuming!!!!!

my notes are all wrong, apparently i have a family history of epilepsy ?? ?? ??

they are quite funny to read cos most the info contradicts itself        

ok rant over


----------



## shaz72

Not my worst but one too remember.being informed by my doctor that I was possibly going through menopause,needed bloods done.Yes FSH 128 need to look at IVF.   3 months later went to same doctor = Why are you here,do you think you could be pregnant? Please read my notes before you see me it makes my life and yours so much easier.(Have a Great doc now)  

Shaz xx


----------



## Banana Girl

maz1980 said:


> i have a few although only minor they were quite major to me.


All sound pretty major to me.
Oh dear this topic is getting quite depressing!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

What is Foresight programme by the way?


----------



## Karenphi

Hi,

When I was pregnant with my ds I accidently electricuted myself. My dh took me to casualty after calling nhs direct to get me checked over. I had a few tests and then the doctor came in to see me. I explained I was 11 weeks pregnant and was worried about my unborn child to which he replied that the baby would be fine as a feotus's heart does not start beating until 16 weeks so wouldn't be affected by the electric shock. WTF. The next day I rang the epu and had a scan and saw my child on the monitor with it's heart beating merrily away. They couldn't believe what I had been told.

My sis went into labour after her waters broke and she was in labour for 50 hours before having her son by ventouse delivery. Her son developed a temperature and was put on iv antibios. He was constantly being sick because he had swallowed his own meconium yet the mw told my sis he was being sick because she was overfeeding him so refused to give her any more milk. She had to sit in her hospital bed and listen to the m/w slagging her off for this! She couldn't really do much more as she was in a weelchair for severe spd. Anyway after she got home she developed an infection too which took quite along time to clear up. Fast forward 3 months she gets a letter from the hospital saying that the swab that had been taken before the birth of her son had tested positive for GBS (Group B Strep) and she had to follow certain protocal during her labour. She had had the baby 3 months ago and it would have been nice if they had given her this info before she had her child. This infection can kill babies as you are probably aware. My sister never complained about it, she never felt able to because she had recieved such bad treatment throughout her pregnancy (she had severe spd and ended up in a wheelchair but was given no painkillers and physio) and she just wanted to move on. The impact of this is that she doesn't feel like she can have anymore children.

I was told by my gp I was ovulating nicely and he even told my cons this. I ask the nurse a few months later what my actual result was and found out  my progesterone level was very low so probably not ovulating afterall! It's a good job I asked to be referred to a fertility clinic anyway otherwise precious time would have been wasted. He also told me my mid cycle spotting was not concerning and was told this by another doctor too. It's amazing as every book you read says any mid cycle bleeding should be investigated!

Take care,
Karenphi


----------



## Banana Girl

I must say I was a great defender of the NHS before all this baby business.
We have encountered a great deal of arrogant stupidity not only through the fertility problems but since having DD.
When the health visitor told us to stop going to Naturopaths and trust the NHS I said "Who the hell are you to come into my house uninvited and tell me who I should be seeing, the NHS told us we had little chance of conceiving without IVF, and look at that baby born with the help of naturopathy."
Stupidity is one thing but it's the arrogance and unwillingness to trust the patient that really gets me down.
We had to pay £400 to see a reflux specialist that my doctor could have easily reffered us to if she hadn't believed her 2 week work placement in maternity qualifiied her to treat it.
End of rant!


----------



## shiningstar

I had a m/c in sep 2000 and needed a d&c, I had to go for a six week checkup, my cons was in a local doctors surgery instead of the hospital.  I was called in and he said to me, I dont have your notes the hospital didnt send them down  , I take it you had a miscarrage, do you have any questions apart from why me, I said yes, why are you a doctor and walked out, once outside just broke down, he should have complained but I had the m/c to deal with and did not have the strength, but I did get my own back, I worked in a bank at that time and he came in a couple of months later with his wages cheque and I was supposed to put it thro as cash but put it in as a normal cheque which can take upto 5 days to clear, he wasnt happy  

Katrina


----------



## Miranda7

Great reply! One of those replies you usually think of much later.


----------



## langue

katrinar said:


> he said to me, I dont have your notes the hospital didnt send them down, I take it you had a miscarrage, do you have any questions apart from why me, I said yes, why are you a doctor and walked out


Great reply +1.
Sometimes they seem to be completely desensitised by their profession.


----------



## surferchick

WARNING - THIS IS A LONG ONE!!

In Oct last year I torsion pain in my left side caused an ovarian cyst. Having had previous cysts I knew the pain well (it's very distinct) and it was completely unbearable. I went to A & E where I was questioned by a Dr who said I was probably constipated (I wasn't at all!) when I told him everything was fine with my bowels and hadn't changed recently! I had a scan but it was only an abdominal one (any decent gynae Dr or sonographer will tell you that the dildo-cam is needed to get an accurate view of the ovaries. She wrote in my notes that I had free fluid in my pouch of douglas and although she couldn't see anything wrong with my ovary, given my history I should have a lap.

I was on the ward when this Dr came round with his 2 little med students and their clipboards, he actually said to me 'You have alternating diarreah and constipation don't you?'. I was really angry and told him no because others Drs had tried to fob me off with this before (I know my body!) and he went on and on about it and said I had IBS and gave me some painkillers and muscle relaxer stuff for my bowels and discharged me. I was disgusted because he was teaching these med students and he didn't even examine me!

I then went back to A & E for the 2nd week in a row with the pain as it was so unbearable they said there was nothing they could do and to basically stop wasting their time as it was only IBS! I was in constant agony by then.

Back again to A & E for a 3RD week in a row because I still had this pain but much much worse, had constant vomiting and was barely consious. They admitted me to the gynae ward and I was lying on this bed in the gynae assessment room in absolute agony and no one would help me. The Dr who saw me was useless and wanted to know why I'd come back again, er hello? I was actually praying to die I was in that much pain and none of the Drs seemed bothered about me. I was only given gas and air (this was at 3am)but I was begging for something stronger. The nurses wouldn't call a Dr to prescribe any morphine etc as 'he was busy'. I was left on my own there until 3pm the next day when the consultant came round and saw my fast heartrate etc and decided to do a lap to see what was going on. 

I was taken to theatre for a lap but when they looked inside I had a massive ovarian cyst which had twisted 5 or 6 x (not an exaggeration, it's in my notes!) it was necrotic (dead and going gangrenous) and I had a lot of internal bleeding from it. Sadly, they had to do a laparotomy to remove my left ovary and tube and it took a long time for the scar to heal and I still have trouble with adhesions made worse by this op. 

I still haven't mentally got over this incident and am really emotional just writing about it. I think it's the fact that no one was listening to me and left me in so much pain. Can you imagine being in so much pain you actually want to die? My df and mum were with me in the assessment room and I was saying goodbye to them because I wanted to die so much.

Sorry its so long but once I started typing I couldn't stop! Well done if you got this far! I too haven't complained because I didn't want it to affect the care I had in the future and also I was ttc so didn't want it to affect any treatment I had there.

I actually have had 2 more cysts removed since then but at a different hospital a further 30 mins away. Well worth the extra drive time as a much better standard of care. I will be having my babies there and not at my local hospital where I refuse to ever go again.

Thank you for taking time to read this.

Surferchick xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Christ, that's dreadful, Surf.

I can't believe how they allow people to be in such pain. And the guy with the students - what's that all about?

No wonder you are still so traumatised.

I'd write a letter of complaint, I really would. It makes you feel cleansed, and takes the edge off that frustrating feeling of powerlessness.

They'll most likely give you better care if you complain. Really. It's not like a restaurant where they spit in your food!

Write the letter anyway, even if you don't send it. But consider sending it, because if people don't complain how are they going to learn and improve?

Sending you big hugs

xx


----------



## Banana Girl

surferchick said:


> I too haven't complained because I didn't want it to affect the care I had in the future and also I was ttc so didn't want it to affect any treatment I had there.
> 
> I actually have had 2 more cysts removed since then but at a different hospital a further 30 mins away. Well worth the extra drive time as a much better standard of care. I will be having my babies there and not at my local hospital where I refuse to ever go again.
> 
> Surferchick xxx


If you are now going to a different hospital I would definitely think about making an official complaint, they are not ALL linked. Or maybe you could make a complaint through your GP if they are at all helpful.

We didn't have half the trouble a lot of you guys did, we were never in danger just had an  of a fertility consultant. But we still have never complained about him because he runs ALL the fertility clinics in our area. Even though we now have our DD we are still scared of annoying him in case we TTC again and need his help after all.

That said sometimes a complaint does help. When I went to A&E with my PND and my DD reflux they wrote a VERY stiff letter to my GP and HV basically saying "why did you do nothing, both this woman and child are VERY ill and we are not going to tidy up after you again without reporting you!" (The receptionist showed me this letter).
Anyhow this had the affect of my GP and HV now jumping to attention every time I enter the room, they do what I ask and if I disagree with them they just nod.

Some friends of our always go to medical appointments wearing business suits and they say it's astounding how differently they are now treated!


----------



## surferchick

The same hospital has misdiagnosed 2 previous ovarian cysts as well. One when I was 16 and they basically said 'silly little girl, can't cope with period pain'. The pain was nothing like period pain! And the other was the same old 'you're constipated and embarrassed to tell us' malarky. When you're in so much pain, nothing is too embarrassing to talk about if you know it's going to help you!

By the way, I have absolutely no idea where they keep getting the constipated/IBS idea from. My bowels always work fine and I'm lucky to have never suffered from it!

I'm sure they treated me like they did because I was young. 

Once I've had my twins I will make a complaint. I feel like I have a duty to now. I paid £50 after the Oct incident to get a copy of my notes so they couldn't deny it happened and so I had exactly what the sonographer and consultant had written.

Thanks for the PM's guys.

Surferchick xxx


----------



## Banana Girl

BTW Surfer, congrats on your twins.
I picked up a leaflet today from La Leche league to give to a friend who is having twins, it's basically a letter to all your friends and relatives telling them how to behave when they come round!
Looks very good, basically says "If you're not going to help with the houseowrk then you can go away!" (Have to be polite, don't want to get censored again!!!)


----------



## Flopsy

One of the funniest was when I had a sinus infection. The first GP said that sinus infections were rare and I probably just had a cold.

The next GP said that I was going through menopause - he argued that the symptoms of the infection were menopausal instead.

The next GP also thought a sinus infection was unlikely, she did however, agree to send me to an ENT Consultant. She wrote a letter referring me that basically read that I was a stupid menopausal woman who wouldn't accept it.

A CAT scan showed that the infection was eating through my sinus area and was very serious. I was so  ill by then that I lost my job. 

The ENT Consultant wasn't a happy man. He wrote a really stroppy letter to the GP practise.

I've been disabled (with a neurological disease) for most of my adult life and my medical records are full of errors like this. Because I am disabled they treat me like an idiot most of the time.


----------



## honneybee

Flopsy thats is awful, I hope you complained too, it beggars belief how some people are treated.

There s some terrible stories on here, quite frightening actually.  

mitch
xx


----------



## Flopsy

Thanks Mitch,

I was so ill that I couldn't complain for a long time. The current government abolished the local community health councils and replaced them with PCT's and PAL's. Both of which I find totally useless. Complaints fall on deaf ears. Well mine did anyway. The letters exchanged were unbelievable. One after another with wrong information or what I suspected were deliberate errors.

The Practise Manager at the clinic said that a full investigation would be carried out and then did nothing.  I just gave up in the end as the only alternative left was to sue them. It's very hard to proved medical misadventure and very expensive to bring a case.

My Fiance (now DH) was fighting cancer and then we moved onto IVF which was a major battle. We had another case of medical misadventure in his cancer treatment. The NHS operated on him without taking a sperm sample and he was found to be infertile afterwards. We just had to "get on with it" as time was running out for IVF due to my age.

It's a pity that there are few people to help with medical mistakes and just plain rude treatment. All the agencies I contacted said that the horror stories are getting worse. I don't feel good about suing the NHS but I can understand why some people do  it. Complaints are just covered up or ignored.

Thanks for your kind words anyway. Much appreciated.

Kindest regards,


----------



## honneybee

Flopsy, we had a experience that was not good with my FIL, he had a mole that needed checked and a nurse told him it was fine, he is now terminally ill. My fil tried to sue them for negligence, so I know what you mean it is very hard to prove, they wrote a letter which admitted resposiblity but managed to get off on a technicality, by saying he still may have got cancer anyway, obviously there is more detail but too much to mention.

You have to have a watertight case to be able to win cases against the NHS and we don't know enough on how to do this.

your poor df. These decisions that are made effect people for life, I just wish they remembered that more often.

I hope things are better for you now.

mitch
xx


----------



## Bekie

When i found out i was pg 2 years ago... i started spotting so we went for an examination and the nurse said.... your cervix is tightly closed..  i said is that a good sign and she said i had nothing to worry about, everyone was very positive but they booked me in for an early scan anyway.. when i arrived for my early scan they said to me "Just to warn you, we dont expect to see anything on the scan" and they were very shocked when baby was still there.  It was bad news unfortunately but how they could have told said everything is fine and then tell me they had expected it to all be over 2 days later i'll never know


----------



## Damelottie

*My grandma was lovely and gorgous - she lived with us all the time I was growing up. She was like one of those grannies with the rocking chair and the knitting. A fantastic kind person.

When she was still a sprightly 90 year old she fell and broke her hip. She had an operation to screw it back together. After the op I was very concerned to see that ward staff and positoned her wrongly in the bed, and she was obviously in a lot of pain. After much complaining they re-xrayed her and the op had gone badly wrong. They took her back to theatre but she was too old to stand another anesthetic and she died a few days later .

We started an investigation and the hospital admitted that the operation had been done by somebody who had never done one before and he hadn't been properly supervised. We consulted a solicitor who specialised in hospital negligence cases and were advised that, even with the letter, we would still never be able to prove that she wouldn't had died anyway - as Mitch said earlier - and that it would cost us an awful lot to persue it against the NHS. We couldn't afford that so had to let it go. The local hospital gave us about 2k in a goodwill gesture .

I has always upset me that my gran survived the wars and all the hardships being a very working class woman brought to her. She survived an illegitimate child through incest and was such a strong woman. Then she was killed by our local hospital, by somebody practicing on the elderly.

Its hard to deal with these kinds of things.

Emma xx*


----------



## Miranda7

£2,000 for a life? It's not much, is it?

People keep going on about how we should be soooo grateful for the NHS, but personally I'd prefer the American system, where you pay for insurance rather than through hideously high taxes.

Then at least you have comeback, and a little control over your treatment and that of those you love.

xxx


----------



## Banana Girl

I would have argued with you to the death 4 years ago, M - now I agree.
What a shame.


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker

Its amazing reading these.

The worst one I had was being told that due to my bad spd my pelvis would be nice and loose and baby would shoot out!  18 hours of labour and an emergancy csection later because she was stuck!!  Now I have found reports that more ladies with spd have csections because the muscles trying to support the loose pelvis dont let baby drop.  I could have been saved the labour if they recognised it and gave me a csection straight away.

Ruth
x


----------



## fiwi

A friend of mine gives blood on a regular basis and was surprised when she didn't receive a letter for the next donation so she contacted national blood service who told her she couldn't give blood anymore because she had malaria   .... she was furious that nobody contacted her to let her know and then it turned out that she didn't have malaria at all and they had her mixed up with someone else. It makes you wonder if the blood got mixed up too  

On a lighter note, DH was off sick for a few days and his boss asked him for a doctor's note. He contacted our GP's secretary who said a letter would be waiting for him in reception. Before handing the letter to his boss, he opened it to see what the GP had said, and it turned out to be a copy of his sperm count   I am not sure his boss would have been amused...


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker

fiwi    sorry but the thought of that letter going to your dh's boss really made me laugh
xxx


----------



## Banana Girl

That reminds me... when we had to get our "Welfare of the child" form filled in, my DH had only just signed with a new doctor.
We pointed out to our cons that it was a bit silly to get a Dr who had only seen DH once for his knee to fill in a form stating whether DH is a drug addict.    We were told off for not taking it seriously. 
So, we hand the form in to Dr.
I pick up the phone the next day and it's DH's Dr.  He says "I dont know Mr Emirali, can you tell me if he is a drug addict/alcoholic (etc etc)"
Firstly; he never checked who I was, I could've just been a flatmate or cleaner or whoever. 
Secondly; Im not going to say "Oh yes he is a Crack addict, better write that down"


----------



## cleg

i was once told there was nothing wrong with me after being admitted to hosp + on morphine for 5 days, they sent me home with gaviscon + later found out a large cyst had popped in the lady region  

was also told for numerous years by GP that there was no reason why i wasnt falling PG   if only they had read my notes

xxx


----------



## libra

Hi,all,
along similar lines to Banana girl.Trying to get 'welfare of child' forms completed.
My DP can't even remember last time he went to GP & was(he believed)still registered with the old GP.Turns out he wasn't.Also turned out very difficult to get his medical number etc to register with local GP as he had been classed as RIP.So healthy he's never been to GP they write him off  .
Took ages to sort out.
The form for him was also filled in without GP knowing anything about him.

Good luck to everyone,
love libra.xx


----------



## caz nox

I lost my son last year at full term. 

I belive there were plenty of issues. 

I was sick the week before I had him and called the emergency midwife out - up until now I had been in perfect health - my midwife was on holiday so another moaned about coming out to see me - I live far away from the hospital - I had a headache from the moment I got up, being sick, extremely thirsty, not with it at all and by then I was slighty jaundiced. She turned up 5 hours later, roughly checked me and told me I was in labour at 37 weeks.Not overly concerned she went. A week later I went into labour and went to the birthing unit where they checked me - I was 4 cm - checked the baby's heartbeat. Me and hubby both thought it sounded slow but midwife didn't. I was very yellow, being sick and still no-one noticed. I was never strapped to a monitor even though I was early. 

The next morning the heartbeat could not be found. I was rushed to another hospital diagnosed Acute Fatty Liver of Pregnancy told that it was 50/50 for me to survive, might face a coma or liver and system faiure. Luckily I survived. 

Personally - I know my son would be here if I was taken seriously over my sickness. 

I might be strong soon and pick up my file - they have refused to give it to me - and double check to see if any mistakes were made. 

I know when/if I get pregnant again I will trust no-one! 

Carrie


An update - I have spoken to a solicitor and they are interested in taking on my case - they have said that they are many, many flaws the week before my labour and during my labour. 

I shall see where this leads....


----------



## cleg

carrie   xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

thats so sad carrie, im so sorry they didnt listen to you hun. with regards to your notes, i thought it was against the law for them to refuse to give you your notes? i might be wrong


----------



## Betty M

You aren't wrong - Under the Data Protection Act you are entitled to your notes unless giving them to you would "cause serious harm to the physical or mental health or condition of the data subject [thats you] or any other person (which may include a health professional". You do have to pay a fee though if they insist up to a max of £50. They may well blank out names of the medical professionals involved to protect their DPA rights.

There was an article in the Observer yesterday on the serious issues relating to maternal death, still births and neonatal death and the resultant rise in litigation against the NHS. It is in the Focus section. If you are considering litigation it has some interesting info.

Carrie - I am so sorry for your loss.

Betty


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Betty M said:


> There was an article in the Observer yesterday on the serious issues relating to maternal death, still births and neonatal death and the resultant rise in litigation against the NHS. It is in the Focus section. If you are considering litigation it has some interesting info.


That article can be found online at..

http://www.guardian.co.uk/medicine/story/0,,2175186,00.html

/links


----------



## Banana Girl

Caz, I cried reading your post.
A similar thing happenned to a friend of a friend, and they took the hospital for all they could.  The midwife was struck off too (as far as I recall, as I say F of a F).
I know money is no comfort, but Im sure it would be good to know that there was some kind of comeback.
I will talk to my friend and see if she can make contact, though Im not sure how close they are.


----------



## langue

It's completely beyond my understanding why nobody wants to familiarise themseves with my notes before they see me. I can't talk to them for at least half of any given appointment because they are buried in my file reading.


----------



## milly molly

again this is nowhere near as bad as some of your tales.
i'm also a nurse and this kind of incompetence makes me so mad
when i was preg the first time just before had mis carriage i had a urine infection, my friend is a very competent consultant but i didn't want to be seen as a difficult pt,so i thought i'd go thru proper channels. it was weekend so i was referred to oncall gp. i told him my symptoms, not that i was a nurse, told him i was 8 weeks preg he replied that i din't need ab's just to blast hot water up my front passage as that would get rid of the bacteria   

i felt so ill at the time that i just wanted to go home, i had another miscarriage after that and never had the strength to complain.


----------



## sallywags

milly molly - OMG - that is UNBELIEVABLE.  What did you say to him?!!?  That s frighteningly stupid - did you complain?

i am also a nurse - and it is scary that there is so much incompetence around.


----------



## milly molly

i didn't i felt so ill and emotionally drained i know that sounds stupid but i was really at the end of my tether, i understand why people don't proceed with complaints when threy're in a bad place, cos they're so drained anyway


----------



## sallywags

I know - which is why so much goes unreported, which allows it to happen again.  The last thing you want to have to do is make a fuss - most of the time you just want to curl up in a corner!  What a terrible situation.


----------



## loobylu

Heres another one to add...

GP told me at 20 that I had a low pain threshold and i should deal with my pain during my period as its something every woman has..

I was diagnosed with stage 4 endo a year later...


----------



## em3978

loobylu said:


> Heres another one to add...
> 
> GP told me at 20 that I had a low pain threshold and i should deal with my pain during my period as its something every woman has..
> 
> I was diagnosed with stage 4 endo a year later...


I had the same from the age of 13, 'its normal, everyone else copes with it' It took til i was 25 to get diagnosed. Even then, when i asked for a gynae referral i was told by my (locum) GP that 'ok, but I doubt they will find anything', but then at least she referred me, no-one else had ever even contemplated it, even when my mum went with me and asked!!!

Adhesions, endo all over, too deep to laser!!! no wonder i was in pain!!!


----------



## CM01

langue said:


> It's completely beyond my understanding why nobody wants to familiarise themseves with my notes before they see me. I can't talk to them for at least half of any given appointment because they are buried in my file reading.


That's if they read them at all! Joshua's notes have details about his twin's death plastered all over them, yet I have lost count of the number of times I am asked how his brother is doing  

Equally, my own maternity notes are quite clear about my history, yet today I saw a new midwife at my maternity unit, whose first comment was, "Gosh, another set of twins, with twin boys at home already". What galls me, is that they don't even seem to be embarrassed when I set them straight, and I'm the one who always ends up apologising! Very English!


----------



## crowsfeet

Hi all,

Having been given the news that I had an ectopic (tubal pregnancy) for the second time -  I was in the throws of trying to accept that I wasn't  properly pg and building myself up for the 'loss' when a midwife (sister) joked with me on administering methotrexate....'there you go - thats you radioactive now'. I was not impressed.

A different occasion - I asked a nurse at the fertility clinic following BFN following first cycle of IVF about success rates for 2nd 3rd cycle etc to which she replied....well they say if its going to happen it will happen the first time....only a visit to FF and other websites put my mind at rest!


----------



## Banana Girl

When I had my laparoscopy, you know how you have to do a pg test before hand to double check?  There were 5 of us queuing for the theatre so we all took one at the same time.
So before they started wheeling us through the nurse shouted accross "ALL NEGATIVE!!!"
I know we were all pretty sure we were negative, but none of us takes the pee stick lightly.


----------



## ccoombes

we have just been for our first fertility appt and we had already been told that we did not have a chance of conceiving naturally because of DH and my problems.  we had been geering ourselves up for talk of IVF and maybe ICSI, only to get there and be told that DH is fine.  what we had been told was wrong and the GP had misread the results!!!  i cried, we have stressed about this, not slept and had many rows about our fertility (due to stress) yet this could have all been avoided if the results had been read correctly.  the worst thing is DH was put on antibiotics for 6 weeks 'incase' he had an infection which may have affected his sperm these drugs made him really ill, but he kept taking them on the drs orders!    of course we are really happy that he is fine and i am about to start CLomid as soon as af arrives.  if only we had known this months ago...


----------



## AJM30

My left fallopian tube ruptured with an ectopic pregnancy at 10w1day. I had an emergency laparoscopy to remove the PG and tube. 3 months later when im at my GPs having a routine smear im lying there legs akimbo when the nurse says through the curtain 'Oh you,ve had your left tube and ovary removed' WHAT? thats news to me i said. Oh its written in your notes she says, maybe they forgot to tell you they took your ovary as well!!!!!!!!!!!
This was late on a Friday so i rang the hospital and had to wait till late Monday morning for them to be able to get into the office where my notes were to confirm that i still had my ovary and that there had been an error in the letter sent to my GP. I still didnt quite believe it till i had a scan at the ACU and made them show me my left ovary!!
Ali xx


----------



## Miranda7

I'm just aghast at that. How the bloody hell can they get something like that so wrong?

Forgot to tell you indeed.   

Good to hear you still have a pair. Did they at least look embarrassed and/or apologise?

Eejits.


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris

Went in to have a scan prior to ET, as I had produced 25 eggs. The first doctor who did the scan said: Yours ovaries are a little swollen but thats normal and you have no fluid, she then told me to go up to have my ET.
When I got there the other doctor told me they had consulted with the senior doctor about the fluid on my ovaries and pelvis and it had doubled since the EC...
So I didn't have the ET, which I was Ok with.
What I didn't think was very good was what if they had gone ahead with the ET, would I be in hospital now?
I think sometimes the doctors think you are not listening or something and even the doctor who told me about the fluid acted as if I had misheard!
Tracey


----------



## spooq

This is only one of a few things that sticks in my mind. After TTC#1 for over a year and various appointments at RAH about PCOS and DH's no sperm problem, we went to Glw Nuffield for a private consultation. The DR said to me "There is a supplement called folic acid. Have you heard of that?" What a total nutter. Its one of the first things you think of when planning TTC  

Oh, and we also had a total f*ck up about DH's sperm results. We always knew there may be a problem as DH lost a testicle to illness when he was a child. We nervously waiting for the first batch of results and were delighted to be told over the phone by our first consultant that all was normal. We went out for dinner to celebrate only to be told shortly after that we were being referred to a different consultant as she had seen the results and didn't like the look of them. At that appointment we found out that it is indeed impossible for DH impregnate me


----------



## Hez

My DH and I went to a private hospital in County Durham for an open night last year . They were so generous they offered all prospective patients free preliminary tests. I had a vaginal ultrasound ....all ok. Dh a semen analysis we were told his count was so low and motility so bad we 'would never have a spontaneous conception'. The devastation that caused was so hard to bear. We had only been married 3 months. So we agreed to start our first IVF at a considerable cost.....although admittedly we only shelled out for blood tests.
Sadly my mother was killed 3 weeks later in a car smash so IVF put on hold.
This year we went to local hospital through nhs DH semen analysis confirmed he is actually 'A Stud ' nothing wrong at all.
Have since had failed IVF .....the problem is me and...poor response to stimms. Did get pregnant naturally and spontaneously one month later...but sadly miscarried at 12 weeks Trisomy 16.
The hard part is my Mum died ....and we never got the chance to tell her the truth.....She was worried sick for us with the news that we had been given....which was nothing short of a lie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiziBee

Our Gp told us DH's sperm were A1. Our cons told us "very low numbers and 100% abnormal forms", he said we had a better chance of winning the lottery than a natural BFP! He also told us that it is very common for GP's in this area to tell you the sperm are fine because they don't read the results properly due to the way the form is laid out.


----------



## Banana Girl

Yeah, same thing happenned with us, even the nurse who worked in the sperm checking area (wow, look at my technical language!) told him they were ok.


----------



## maybe

At our NHS scan to check that we had a complete miscarriage.  The midwife told us we may want to take precautions for the next few months.  Gor blimey love.  If we could get pg naturally we wouldn't have been ttc for over 3yrs.  A wasted statement I felt.


----------



## Banana Girl

It's not exactly medical - but everyone asks us when we are going to have "another"?  (DD is only 15 months - blimey), but they all seem to forget it took us nearly 3 years to get this one.  Its like people think once you have eventually had a baby you are "cured" for all time.
Especially MIL who keeps going on about "See- there was nothing wrong with you after all"... yes there WAS we just worked VERY VERY VERY hard to get DD.


----------



## KittenPaws

The best for me is after my laparoscopy (many moons ago) the specialist said well all clear, you will be pregnant in a month! Um still waiting matey... Sometimes the false hope can be the worst.    The best non professional comment from my MIL & SIL's " oh dont worry i know so many people IVF worked for it will DEFINATELY work for you, your so young" hmmmmmm


----------



## HH30

It's not wrong but not helpful.

My gp told me it's fine that I am not pregnant yet at my ages because Halle Berry is having her first child and is already 41.

My life in no way resembles the life of Halle Berry and so that wasn't very helpful, or sensitive.

H.


----------



## encore

a gp told me once that i am "too small" to worry about breast cancer (my mum had it at age 33, and i was asking the gp about mammograms etc...).  lucky i was smart enough to know that she was talking absolute bo11ocks.


----------



## Banana Girl

My God!


----------



## Damelottie

Some ridiculous women who was rubbish at doing smears once told me I was abnormally small - when I was about 21 years old. I worried about it for years until I realised it was a load of poo!


----------



## hbrodie

when I went in for my lap and dye on 2nd october, I was called into the room to sign the consent form with the registrar. She didn't know why I was there really, she asked 'is it because we think you have an ovarian cyst?' to which I told her 'no, you're reading the notes from 2005, I am having a lap n dye to find out why we can;'t conceive - prior to icsi'. She looked scared (!) and scuttled off to get the consultant - who promptly put the registrar straight about dh and my situation. Registrar also didn't realise I was having dye - just thought it was a laparoscopy! Turns out my notes frmo the consultation I had with cons 6 weeks previously had not made it into my notes from the private clinic! tut tut!


----------



## suzydean

Hi,
came off the pill to start a family (thought it would be that easy ) no AF for 6 months went to see GP who gave me progesterone for 21 days which then triggered a bleed (she said it would bump start my cycle!!) we followed this pattern for 18 months, when I expressed concern over my lack of any kind of cycle given that we wanted to have a baby I was told "this is just a hormonal imbalance it will sort itself out when you have your first child". Saw a locum GP a month later who actually did blood tests & arranged a scan & found that I have PCOS & was not ovulating, not sure how  my GP thought I'd get pregnant!!


----------



## Lindie

About 5 years ago i went to my doctor because i had very painfull heavy bleeding i also had some symptoms of PCOS. but after a quick scan I was told "no your fine you don't have PCOS or endometriosus, after 5 years of trying and eventually being referred for ivf the clinic finds i do have both PCOS and endometriosis!!!!

Cannot tell you how peed off i am with that Dr!!!.  And i felt because she was a woman doctor she wouldn't fob me off over something like that! Not making a good impression for other female doctors!


----------



## sarah sez

Oh my god guys your stories outrage me!!

My Consultant said " well basically your tubes are stuffed" ( nice and professional) then I burst into tears and he passed me a box of surgical gloves! (? thought they were tissues).

The fertility nurse was just as sensitive - when discussing IVF she said " it is all very well borrowing money to pay for treatment but you still need to pay it back" !

Sr Sarah


----------



## hbrodie

I rang our clinic last week to see what was taking them so long in getting back to us with an offer of a cycle week (been 2 1/2 weeks since our paperwork was signed) and the lady there (I don't think she was a nurse, maybe a sec) said that 'we need enough ICSI ladies in any one week to make it worth while for the embryologist'. I said 'I think that even just one icsi lady should be worthwhile actually' and put the phone down!


----------



## Stars*

Oh thats awful, thats just plain rude!!!  . Are they not told to e polit and sensitive to people over the phone!!!

We were congratulated 3 weeks after being informed we needed icsi, that we had concieved naturally!! That was from the ACU we are at!!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## Banana Girl

Helen - how are you?


----------



## hbrodie

hi bananagirl.
I am plodding along ok ta. Have a stinking cold still (but it's kinda good as no one is bothering me at work cos they don't wanna catch it so I can just get on with things   ). I will be ringing the clinic today to see if they have any news on our dates yet....watch this space! Am a bit nervous actually as I don't want to be a pain. They said to us 'we'll call you when we have any news, you don't need to ring us please' so I took that as 'we don't want to hear from you' full-stop (bit off!)

How are you?
h.xx


----------



## florencerusty

Hi

I am so sorry if this upsets but I am also part of a babyloss group and although it wasnt said to me,  in the last few days a trainee midwife has been told in her training by a 'midwife' that stillbirth only happens to older mothers!  

Love Kate
xxx


----------



## JaneNewcastle

florencerusty said:


> a trainee midwife has been told in her training by a 'midwife' that stillbirth only happens to older mothers!
> 
> Love Kate
> xxx


   That is unbelieveable!!!


----------



## jarrodamanda

Well mine is

"oh you must have a low pain thresh hold thats why you are in a lot of pain after EC as you cant have OHSS as we only got 7 eggs from you"

Well, 2 wks later I am hospitalised for 8 days with fluid on both lungs, massive amount of fluid in my abdomen (waist now 36.5" when was 26" before tx) and liver damage due to the swelling. In agony with pain and very ill. Pg so will take ages to correct itself!!!
Still going for daily scans and bloods and liver function is getting worse and my ovaries are still massive with large amount of fluid around my uterus squashing it, but not harming the pg, apparently!! Still got fluid on my lungs, but at least I can breath now!!! We are 5w2d pg!!

Moral of the story!!!!! Don't look at text books, listen to the patient!!!!!!!

Amanda


----------



## ccoombes

blimey thats awful, i really hope you are feeling beter very soon


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Amanda, I'm sorry for your OHSS, and that it's taking time to correct, but just wanted to say congratulations on your BFP.  There was a silver lining to that awful cloud.



Jane
xx


----------



## hbrodie

amanda, you poor thing!   that sounds awful ! I hope it rectifies itself really soon and that the pg goes well. congratulations on the getting pg though!


----------



## wanttobeamamma

Not really a 'wrong' thing but I just thought downright stupid  

Ended up in the gyno dept of my local casualty dept a couple of months ago due to very heavy blood loss.  My GP, who actually listens to me when I tell her that something doesn't seem right  , sent me down there as she knew that we have been TTC.  

I explain to the gyno that I've been gushing a fountain of blood for the past 6 hours and he examines me & does an internal ultrasound.  We explain that we're concerned as we've been TTC.  I also explain that it's not unknown for me to have heavy blood loss during my periods as I have hormonal imbalances but, nevertheless, on this occasion the blood loss is unlike anything I've ever experienced.

Well, good news, there's no problem & one of the gynos (there are 2 puzzling over me at this point) suggests that a possible solution to the heavy blood loss in the future would be to go on the Pill.  Yes, that's been suggested to me before but we're actually TTC so presumably the Pill, working as a CONTRACEPTIVE, would work against that idea    No answer from the gyno.    

Needless to say, won't be consulting them in a hurry for our TTC crusade!


----------



## hbrodie

what num-nuts!


----------



## Tripitaka

I can't believe the mastermind that gave you the pill advice wanttobeamamma...    Do they ever listen at all I wonder  I guess they just don't get it at all if they're not an IF specialist.  Wishing you loadsa luck on your TTC crusade     and may it be free from idiot docs!! 


Well, it still makes me a bit mad to think about this so I thought I'd post it here so we can all virtually bash the doc who did our second scan this Monday...    

Me and DH have been so very lucky to get a BFP we've been cherishing every single second, despite being paranoid about stuff going wrong.  We had an early scan at a smidge under 6 weeks and saw teeny beanie and a lovely fluttering heart beat but cons wanted us back for a second one to be sure before we graduated to normal perinatal care.  She was away so different man doc was scheduled to do the scan.  

We went in for the scan at 1pm and came out sometime after 2.15pm - bear in mind it was a relatively quick in and out last time. The doc 'went in' and was searching around and taking literally forever looking, and we were looking at the screen and not seeing anything    I was getting so anxious and gripping DH's hand so tightly the whole time.  The guy was mumbling away half to us and half to himself and searching around some more.  

Finally after what felt like forever he zoomed in on what looked like a little crumpled sac structure and said he was sorry but he was 90% certain what he could see was the remnants of a failed pregnancy, but that he was going to find our cons to have her check.     Of course I'd started sobbing before he even said a word cos it all felt so desperate.  Well, he couldn't find our lovely doc... Obviously! Duh!!    She was away otherwise we would have had her do it in the first place! Stupid man. At least he found another doc who was going to come in and check. So we waited, and waited, me crying my eyes out the whole time and poor DH doing his best not to.  

Finally the other doc came in, a lady (if that's relevant!?) , she 'went in' and announced almost immediately, "No, everythings fine, a very healthy pregancy with a heart rate of 162bpm"!!!  OMG!!!!     I have NEVER been on such a roller coaster in my life.  To be so utterly devastated one minute and then so completely elated the next...  we both felt like we had been hit sideways by a truck.  I could have vomited. 

I guess we have to be philosophical about it all and obv we're just so very, very relieved it was good news in the end, but I truly don't know how a doc who is worth his salt (obv he wasn't)  can get it so wrong.    And if he was unsure why the heck say he was 90% certain of a mc?? I mean 90%?  That's like almost definitely.  I could have slapped him so hard on his stupid baldy head     he was lucky we were just so relieved and happy to hear bubs was okay in there after all. 

At least it's kicked my bum into enjoying the pregnancy instead of worrying about if things go wrong.  I realise it doesn't make the hurt any less if you do get bad news so you may as well make the most of it.

Good luck to everyone reading and fingers crossed we have no more run-ins with incompetent medical 'professionals'.  
 and   to one and all.

T xx

PS My dad asked in all seriousness if we're sure it was a doc and not just the cleaner...      Makes you think doesn't it! We get poked at so much by so many different people we'll just about drop our knickers for anyone who says they need to take a look down there!!!


----------



## JaneNewcastle

What an awful story.  I'm sorry that you had to go through that, but I'm very glad that he was useless and totally wrong.



Jane
xxxx


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but had to put it somewhere because I'm still in disbelief.


My mother told me a story that made my blood boil.

A friend of hers had been to the docs (in the very small village where he lived), and was walking back to his car when he collapsed, blood coming out of his ears.  Someone found him and ran into the doctors and said what had happened.  He was told that the doctor had someone in with him.  So the passer by went back outside to wait for the doc to come out.  After some minutes the doc had still not come out so he went back in, to be told the doctor was not coming out and that they should ring 999 and wait for the ambulance.  They didn't even offer to make the phone call.



This friend has since died, from unrelated issues.

I still can't really believe that a doctor would sit in his surgery when one of HIS patients was lying on the ground outside.

Jane
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

*I can totally believe it.

TripitakaI'm so so relived on your bahalf. I must say tho - there are some very serious training issues within that story and I know I would be making a complaint and flaggging them up to somebody. Anybody can make a mistake of course - but its very worrying that it took him so long when the others found bubs in a fraction of the time. Clearly, he really didn't know what he was looking for and surely needs more supervision when he practices.

Much love - lets hope you never get him again

Emma xxx*


----------



## cassandra_2006

Hi Tripitaka- what a horrible rollercoaster you went through!! I cannot BELIEVE that doctor. I agree with Emma though, this raises some very serious issues about this 'doctor's' capabilities... not only did he not see the embryo, but on top of that he said he was 90% sure it was a m/c!!!  That is absolutely amazingly stupid & thoughtless of him... If I were you, I'd file a complaint for sure, if you're up to it.


----------



## wanttobeamamma

Hi Tripitaka,
Your story left me totally speechless    I tend to agree with your dad.  Sounds like it was a plumber examining you & not a qualified (??) doctor.  The sad thing is these people just don't realise what a profound effect they have on our emotions & on our lives.  I think all medical professionals should attend a 'sensitivity' course as part of their training 'cos there is so much of it lacking out there. 
Wishing you loads of luck


----------



## Tripitaka

Thanks ladies for being so outraged on my behalf!    

I'm a little mad with him for being so incapable but I know my uterus is a bit odd and all shifted high and to the left cos of a 2.5 inch fibroid (thankfully nowhere in the way of bubs) so I can kind of let him off a little bit for taking so long and not being sure.  What I can't forgive him for is saying what he did and needlessly causing such terrible upset for us both - can't imagine it was very good for the littl'un.   He really should have just said that he wasn't at all sure, that my strange anatomy had confused him and that he was going to get someone else to check, rather than I think you've had a mc but need someone to confirm it...    

I am considering having a word in the ear of our regular cons to say that Dr Dumbass really isn't up to the scanning job, and that he does need more supervised practice AND a crash course in how to say the right thing.  At least he was wrong this way round and not the other way...

Good news is we won't be seeing him ever again, all being well. He was on the IF team (even more worrying I guess) and we've so very gladly graduated onto normal care now.

Thanks so much for listening, and for all your lovely good luck wishes, I'm sending loads of      back to you all for whatever journey you're on.  

Take care all,
T xx

PS Jane - I was stunned by your doctor story - I can't believe anyone, doc or not, could blithely continue with whatever they're doing when they're told one of their clients has collapsed bleeding in the car park.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Scouse

When i very first went for investigations i was given a scan....the nurse scanned me and said i've found something,i'm going to give you a letter and take it immediately to your GP!  And if you were my daughter i would demand the surgeon Mrs E do the op!

Well you can imagine the thoughts going thro my head!  I ran out, couldn't find my car, drone to GP's in a real mess by this point to be told by recept that a GP couldn't possible see me without a prior appointment!

The surgery was empty,i could see numerous Dr floating around, so i explained the hospital said it was an emergency and needed to be dealt with imm!

I think i was on the verge of hysterics when one of the partners took me to his office!  He read the notes and basically told me i had a tumour on one of my ovaries and obviously had to have it removed ASAP!

Everything moved extremely quickly and within a week i was in hospital having lst scan b4 op!
When they brought me back they told me it had all been a mistake, there was no tumour and it had prop been time of ovulation so prop an egg!


----------



## ikklesmiler

omg!!! scouse!!
how scary must that have been!!!!


----------



## Miranda7

Christ on a bike - I cannot believe that. Why do these people never stop and say, I think I've seen something that might require further investigation, but you'll have to go to the hospital to make sure?

Why be so certain it's a tumour/miscarriage/make up your own scary diagnosis here and pass that directly to the patient?

Scouse and Triptaka - I'm stunned by your stories.


----------



## wanttobeamamma

Scouse: OMG!!!!!!!!!!    I'm totally lost for words!
Thank God it was that way round & not the opposite.  
The thing that makes me MAD is that if I made a mistake of those sort of proportions in my job, I wouldn't carry on getting work.  And these people are in charge of our bodies?    AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Kyla

When I had an ectopic and had to have my right tube removed, I was told by the Dr it was okay to remove it because I was already doing IVF and didn't need it anymore. That made it all better of course!


----------



## Banana Girl

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## wanttobeamamma

Kyla: sounds like that Dr Insensitive was a bit of, no not a bit of, a total a**e


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Oh I forgot about that, the guy who opened me up for my appendix, then found my ectopic, then called the gynea, said, "Well not to worry, you've got one left, and you've already got one child"


----------



## LiziBee

My Mum collapsed as a 14 year old kid. She was taken in for emergency surgery and told she'd had appendicitis and they'd removed her appendix. It was only on the Obs and gyne ward 10 years later when she was having a threatened miscarriage (with me!) that they said how keen they were to preserve the pregnancy given one of her ovaries had already ruptured and had been removed and the other ovary didn't look good either! It was all in her notes, they'd just chosen to tell her it was her appendix! 
Lizi.x


----------



## JaneNewcastle

That's unreal!  Can you imagine that happening today, we might not have a perfect system, but they are definately more accountable for their actions.


----------



## Kyla

OMG - That is truly shocking. How could no-one have told her? You're right it would be less likely to happen today but I am still amazed at the incompetence!


----------



## caroline1984

we've just been told that dp's last count thats frozen was his best yet. was at the consultantcy yesterday and its the worst one. not very happy!


----------



## Tinks2

Crikey there are some seriously awful stories here aren't there. So sorry to hear about people's horrid experiences but also slightly reassuring to know you're not the only one dealing with complete plank heads!

Mine is case of mistaken identity! In my application for funding (ICSI PGD due to DH's reciprocal translocation) I had to go for my 'work up'. I had the usual proceedures and after each one the consultant doing the proceedure reassured me all had gone well so I was a little surprised when I went back to see plank head to be told he had spotted a blockage. I was booked in for an operation 3 months later. Turned up for appointment, was in gown and given all the necessary checks and then met the surgeon. He looked at me strangely and said that he didn't know why I was there as there was no sign of any blockage on any of my pics. I was slightly taken aback as was he so he called in the proff. Proff said we should cancel the op saying it was 'ridiculous' I was there in the first place. I agreed it was a little strange but put across my point that I had been waiting for treatment and funding for treatment for 2 years and this was my last hurdle so if there was any possible chance of a blockage or anything else I didn't want to go home and then have to wait another 3 months for another friggin appointment, I wanted to go under and get it done there and then. They obviously took pitty on me as ten minutes later I was out for the count.

When I came round the consultant was right there and told me it was completely uneccessary and there was absolutely nothing wrong with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All that stress for nothing. I went to my GP the next day when I was less groggy basically to ask if I could make a complaint but was told 'this could affect my chances of funding' needless to say I left without saying a bloody word. What makes me so cross is the simple fact that had I not been so determined to see the PGD ICSI treatment through at least once I might have given up when I heard there was a prob with me. I don't know about anyone else but I imagine everyone has there point where they just say 'is this really worth the heartache' and I could have done it at that point thinking there was something wrong with me when there wasn't. It also makes me so mad that at a time of complete and utter emotional turmoil they can misdiagnose something like this and make you go through a completely uneccesary operation. Furthermore, when I asked what had gone wrong, the consultant told me if was likely to be 1. the original consultant 'having a bad day' or 2. the hospital getting my pics mixed up with someone else which basically means there is someone out there who has been told they are in perfect working order when in fact they have a blockage.

I passed plank head in the corridor of the hospital the other day and I really had to hold my tongue!!!!!


----------



## MissTC

OMG It's hard to believe that these people are professionals and allowed to diagnose/treat/counsel people! I have been reading through this thread and my jaw has hit the desk that many times it's bruised!

So......... thought I would tell you my couple of stories about these so-called professionals.

At age 24 my then partner and I were TTC. 6 months, no joy and only a couple of AF during this time. Nurse told me - relax, keep trying. Another 4 months went by with no AF. Nurse told me I was making a fuss about nothing! I said to her "how can I be TTC when I am not even having periods, so therefore no eggs!" She hummed and aaghed and eventually agreed to take blood tests. I was told I would be contacted with results within 2 weeks. 3 weeks went by - no contact. I rang the surgery and explained to the receptionist, who put me on hold. She came back to the phone and told me "Your blood tests are fine, absolutely normal - no need for further investigations". So, another 6 months went by, still no AF! Eventually. so fed up and stressed, made appt with nurse to discuss, who consulted my notes and said "*Well, you didn't bother to come back and see us following your blood test results*". I was flabergasted and told her that I was told quite clearly by the surgery that my results were normal. Guess what - the receptionist had got it wrong! My results actually showed FSH level of higher than 80! and a note from GP on them asking them to contact me immediately to make appt for further investigations! I am still furious over that now, over 10 years later!

Oh yes, I did complain to my GP and was told "These things happen, its human error so there would be no point taking it further. Accept it and move on!"

Story No. 2.........

About 15 years ago my mum had to go into hospital for a prolapse bladder operation. Anyway, they came to wheel her down to surgery and she was woozy with the pre-op drugs and things. The nurse with her notes happened to put them down on the bed whilst she adjusted the wheels and Mum, in her drugged state, noticed that her notes said "hysterectomy". She worriedly explained to the nurse that it was her bladder not her womb! The nurse tutted and walked off to consult another doctor. She then came back and said - oh yes, they had misspelt it (apparently the medical term for prolapse op is spelt very similarly to hysterectomy). 
If Mum hadnt have noticed, they would have followed the note and removed her womb!!!

Story No. 3
Routine visit to my GP for prescription, blood pressure etc. He sat me down and said "so, how are you feeling after the car accident? It must have been awful for you. Are you still experiencing anxiety symptoms? "

I looked at him in total confusion and said "I don't know what you're talking about". He said "oh come on now, don't tell me you have memory loss too". So I said again, "I really have no idea what you are talking about". He then looked at the notes and said - You are "Mrs X" aren't you? Eeeerrrrr NO!!!! Same surname, but totally different christian name and DOB! Receptionist handed him wrong notes!! Talk about being told confidential information!

Gawd, we entrust our lives to these people every single day!
Thank god there are really good, professional people out there who more than make up for the incompetents!!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## hbrodie

OMG! Tracy! that is awful! for you and your mum! 
I snuk a peak at my notes post op after my lap n dye in october - just to kame sure all was as it should be. Strictly speaking nurses and doctors must not leave notes on public / patient viewing but she did so I looked!   all was ok.

yes, it is worrying that professionals (I use that term lightly) are let loose on us at times. I think targets and more responsibilty plays a large part on it, as there is no more time allocated for it making mre overstretched teams.

This is why I fret so much about our ICSI as I know letters and referrals go missing, and calls aren't followed up, so I give it 2 weeks between appts and if I hear nothing I am on the phone straight away.

helen.xx


----------



## caroline1984

i have another horrible story. i once took my mum to the docs as she wasn't feeling well, (this was just over 7 years ago now) anyway she seen the doc and he said it was IBS so sent her home, after a few days she wasn't any better, she went back with my dad and the doc said the same thing. anyway the doc gave my mum some tablets. a week or so later, my mam wasn't well at all could barely walk and was spending all her time in bed as she was lacking so much energy. a few days later her tummy started to swell, we joked on that she was having triplets as she was that big! we got her back in the docs and he said it was water retention, my dad said he wanted a 2nd opinion so he had to get a taxi to another docs. the other doc took one look at her and said she was going straight to the hospital, had to get an ambulance for her from home. (the station is behind my dad's house could only take 2 mins-Took 45!) anyway got mam to the hospital and she had a scan the said she had a cyst on her overies that had grew and grew and grew! the next day they took her into theatre and they came back to us and said they had taken it out but she had cancer which had spread to her vital organs, she held on for a few more days for us, just missed out on my 16th birthday by two weeks, she died on friday 13th. i had to go to the docs a few weeks later and he asked how my mum was! i was stunned that he didn't know she had died. he didn't even look bothered, it was his fault, i still blame him now!


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

my GP told us a few years ago that my DP's sperm analysis was completely normal and that it was good news. i went to see another GP (luckily) a few weeks later to go ahead with FSH tests etc on me - and she took a look at his results and told me there'd been a terrible mistake and actually his morphology results were 100% abnormal...!!! to say we were shocked was an understatement. seems a long time ago now - but it was a horrible thing to deal with.


----------



## hbrodie

caroline - you poor thing, and your poor mum and dad!


----------



## wanttobeamamma

Caroline: I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to your mum  
I've got a friend here who's aunt died recently from uterine cancer. It was all very sudden &, of course, a big shock for her and all the family. But I don't think these things are any easier to deal with if they turn up 'unannounced' or 'announced', as it were.  I still remember my Grandad battling with cancer for months before he died: that was in 1990, and I remember it like yesterday. The worst thing was watching him suffering which was drawn out for months & months.  I completely understand you blaming that doc still - why don't they ever listen?   I suppose what I'm trying to say (and I really don't know if this is going to bring you any comfort) is that if it had to happen, it was better that it happened quickly.

Laura Goose:   Would it be too late for you to make a complaint? Being told that doing so 'could affect your chances of funding' seems outrageous to me!   Wouldn't that be discrimination? Which is illegal?! It seems like a clear case of medical/bureaucratic incompetence.  The consultant was 'having a bad day'?    Every time that we are put under general anaesthetic there is a certain amount of risk involved, so the fact that they did this op 'willy-nilly' as it so appears, is shocking to me!

Miss TC: that receptionist -       
'Human error' -      Sounds like when I was admitted to have my gall-bladder removed when I was 20.  They'd found some stones & decided that seeing as I was so young even if they zapped them, they'd prob come back again.  I won't even go into, with hindsight, why I think that was a bit of c**p advice as it's too late now.  At the same time, I'd been seeing a doc for the fact that I was peeing quite a lot and having to get up a lot during the night to go to the loo.  This doc decides that it would be a good idea, whilst I'm under the anaesthetic, to 'stretch' the urethra a bit - the reason behind his thinking that some women have a urethra that is a little bit tight so when you go to the loo you never manage to empty yourself properly so you keep getting stimulated and have to keep going    So, I have the op (x2) and when I come round, I'm in quite a bit of pain (due to the gall-bladder removal) and try buzzing the nurse for some painkillers.  I'm in a room by myself (they'd isolated me from the rest of the ward which is full of women with an average age of 75:guess they thought that'd be too depressing for me), but the prob is that the nurses rarely pass by my room & basically 1) I'm left overnight without painkillers.  When, in tears, the following morning I tell the cons about the pain I'm in and I say I've been buzzing all night for the nurse he tells me: 'you need to have more patience with the nurses: we are leading up to Xmas, after all!'    Didn't realise their port & mince pies took precedence over their patients' needs    2) because they've messed around with my urethra, it makes me need to pee even more. As they've ripped out my gall-bladder, I can't sit up on my own, so need to call a nurse every time I need to use the bedpan.  At a certain point, Florence Nightmaregale, obviously a bit irritated having to keep coming to help me tells me: 'you really should be able to do this by yourself, you know.  You are young, after all!'  
In the end, they move me into the main ward so that, presumably, they can remember that I need looking after & I developed a post-op infection which resulted in a high fever & lots of nurses faffing round me frequently, obviously quite worrried that I was going to croak it.    

On a more recent note: my mum was taken ill when she was in Italy this July.  She'd been going to her GP for ages (years?) about probs with water retention and he'd put her on diuretics. She took them for a week & felt really strange (cramps in her legs, etc).  Went back to GP & said she'd read the medication side-effects and it said that the medication should be discont. if there were any of these side-effects which she was suffering from.  GP said not to worry & to continue taking them.   Anyway, whilst in Italy, my mum's feeling pretty bad & her legs & arms have swollen up and look like they're going to pop!  So, I take her along to the doc here who measures her blood pressure and says she's in a really bad state & if she doesn't lower her blood pressure immediately she's risking a heart attack. Doc gives her some meds and she starts to 'deflate' pretty soon afterwards + doc gets her to do some blood tests.  Turns out that her cholesterol and triglycerides are sky high.  Mum can't understand this 'cause she had her cholesterol tested in Jan by the GP and it was OK.  Goes to the GP when she gets back home & the GP just quotes her all the WHO guidelines and says that he doesn't understand how to read the results she's had done in Italy (not very difficult, there's a scale of ref right next to the results) & says the test she had done in the UK in Jan was OK.
He decides, nevertheless, that they should repeat the test.  Surprise, surprise.  Cholesterol comes out too high. (7 on UK scale)  Mum decides to go back to a different GP as the 1st had apparently been quite nasty with her and when the diff GP looks in the computer notes she tells my mum that also the Jan reading was high       She should have been advised at that point to take steps to lower her cholesterol, and she wasn't  
I DO think the system in the UK takes advantage of our tendency to soldier on whatever.  If someone tells you you're OK then we tend to think, 'oh, am I just being a hypochondriac then?'.  It's one thing dealing with things in an optimistic frame of mind BUT that often becomes easier if we know why we've got that problem, why we feel like we do, & then we can get on and deal with it!


----------



## hbrodie

when I was a young teen I went to my gp with abdo pains. I would end up doubled over with them. I was told it was growing pains - no investigations, just told that. At 13 I didn't answer back. 
went back again a couple of months later to be told it was still growing pains and nothing that could be done - 'you are very small helen and you have a lot of growing to do'   (yes, I am short but then so are all my family both sides) Off I trundled. I mentioned to my mum that they co-incided with my periods - back to the gp - 'ah, helen, it ismenstrual cramping, nothing to worry about and nothing we can do'. Then the pains appeared between periods - back to the gp - 'meybe you have a grumbling appendix?' Had a PR - very upsetting for a young'un like me (14 1/2 at this point) was even asked if I minded being video'd for medical training! no! I did not want to be video'd!   No, not appendix. Have some paracetamol and go away basically  
I went back at age 15 and saw a new doctor - new to the practice. She was lovely and sent me for a scan - hey presto - walloping great ovarian cycst the size of an orange sitting on my rt ovary, left ovary has lots of little ones also. Admitted for aspiration of the cysts. 
All in all - took 3 years for them to find it!
My mum is very placid and does as she is told so she never encouraged me to get more help - nowadays she would, and I definately would before she told me too!  
As it turns out, nothing wrong with my ovaries now. I was on the pill from 15 - 25 so no ovulation = no cysts = yippee! I had a pain last year and went for a scan in case the cysts had come back after stopping the pill and there were no big ones but the sonographer said I had lots of follicles - I hope this bodes well for icsi then! maybe I won't need too many stimming drugs?
My GP now says I shouldn't have needed to pill to stop my cysts as the little ones were normal follicles and the big one was very rare to have happened.
we trust these people!


----------



## Rachel2

My stories are nowhere near as bad as some of the others - but here goes anyway. When my waters broke with dd the nurse at the hospital said I had wet myself 'Don't worry dear it often happens!' It was leaking slowly - but I was 100% it was waters. I spoke to many nurses, all of whom said I should go home.I made them let me wear a sanitary towel and stay at the hopsitel for an hour - then I got one of the nurse's to come into the toilet with me and shoved the towel under her nose and said 'Smell that!!' Finally she agreed it was my waters as it was sweet smelling liquid rather than wee!
WHen I gave birth to dd I had to have a very big episiotomy and ventouse. The staff in the operating theatre were arguing with each other - and no one knew where the spare suction caps were as the one they were using broke. As this was going on I was bleeding profusely and could see the bloody swab table getting higher and higher. In my notes they said I'd lost 500ml of blood whcich my gp later laughed at. After I had my lovely dd, I felt very weak and couldn't breathe properly. My chest was hurtingtoo - but they just said that it was the strain of pushing. In actual fact it was because I didn't have enough blood in me and the next day I had to have a transfusion.


----------



## Rachel2

Oh just thought of another one! I wa getting really stressed as a young teacher as OFSTED were due in the following week. THis was years ago! I was at home alone and had a really bad stomach pain followed by a loss of eyesight for 10 mins - everything went white. I went to a gp asap and he examined me. He gave me a letter to give to a consultant who was doing rounds at a local hospital - he said I just had to find him and give him the letter as he thought I had a brain tumour! I can't believe he told me this knowing I then had to drive to the hospital on my own. I was only 23! A couple of high stress hours later the consultant examined me, asked if I had anyone with me and if my family lived nearby (this scared the s**t out of me!) then told me there was absolutely nothing wrong with me. At least the experience put OFSTED into perspective!


----------



## hbrodie

OMG rachel!   for both experiences!!


----------



## LiziBee

Rachel - you are not the only one! However mine started just after OFSTED and it took a week in hospital for them to work out it was down to an a-typical migraine and stress!
Lizi.x


----------



## angel1888

That's wierd Rachel, the same thing happened to me - hospital refused to believe that my waters had broken and proceeded to try and break them several times during labour (excrutiatingly painful).  My poor ds had a large scratch down his head from where they were poking him the hook whilst trying to break my nonexistent waters.  Honestly sometimes I think the medical profession must think the rest of us are complete idiots.  I just don't know why they don't listen!


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Wow, it's so easy to do a test and see if the fluid is amniotic I can't understand why they wouldn't just check.  That's what happened to me, took my pad off me, applied the test strip and gave me the steriods right away.

It's amazing to me how the service differs around the country.


----------



## Viking Girl

Hi All,

Mine was very recent - towards the end of my time I Clomid I was getting really bad back ache and went to my GP. Was told that it was likely to be muscular due to being constipted (sorry if TMI!). Was given Lactulose and sent away with a flea in my ear.

6 weeks later I was admitted to LWH with 2x8cm Endometriomas and kissing ovaries! after suffering such sever back pains that I couldn't stand up straight!


----------



## Pol

Our GP told my husband 'not to worry' about his very low sperm count as 'we can treat that quite easily nowadays'

Ha bl**dy ha!

J


----------



## wanttobeamamma

Pol said:


> Our GP told my husband 'not to worry' about his very low sperm count as 'we can treat that quite easily nowadays'
> 
> Ha bl**dy ha!
> 
> J


Perhaps your GP could enlighten us all on this site as to what exactly this simple miracle treatment is?

Having said that, let's all keep positive  My DH's been on the vits/supps for a couple of weeks now and I'd swear they're doing him good with his general physical health. Hasn't done another SA recently so that'll be the real proof, I guess. 
I suppose your GP was trying to make you feel better but I personally find it more supportive when the docs are a bit more realistic in their comments.


----------



## Miranda7

Hello chaps!

Someone's post just reminded me that this thread exists and I read it all again - I'm still amazed at the stories on here!

So, I thought I'd bump it up - we can't let a good thread die!


----------



## sallywags

Oooh yes - come on, i bet there's some more good ones out there!


----------



## Jumanji

It's not outrageous in terms of treatment but the stupidity level is distrubing....  

I had a sonographer tell me my AMH was "lower than average" and I pricked up my ears and said "oh - do you have averages? I was just given a range".  She showed me a bit of paper and all that was there was what I had read before - "among 96 normal women AMH levels ranged from 1.24 to 9.63".  It took several minutes to explain that an average in the mean, median or mode sense could in no way be derived from that statement.  When the penny finally dropped she snapped "ok - your AMH is within the normal range." 

I know she's not a doctor but she was actually giving advice etc. and is a medical professional.  It shouldn't be too much to ask that her basic mathematical knowledge is within the normal range even if it is lower than average.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

My Mum had to go regularly to her GP once or twice a week at one point as she was feeling so bad..they were doing regular blood tests for a disorder she had that makes her really ache all the time which required steroids, she couldn't understand why she was feeling worse and worse well she had a locum Dr one day and he said its no wonder you are feeling so ill you are clearly diabetic from the last 8 months worth of blood results .. her eyesight and everything had started to go which she had mentioned to the Drs before and how tired she was but no-one had noticed it ...her blood sugar was mid 20's which is dangerously high now she is on medication she is absolutely fine but they had completely ignored these results   think they have tunnel vision sometimes and miss the most obvious !

Cat x


----------



## wanttobeamamma

Does your Mum go to my GPs by any chance?!?  

And then drs get ratty when we try and self-diagnose


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hers are awful I have put a few of her stories on this thread I think .. they are that bad ! oh and the same Drs years ago misdiagnosed my brothers appendicitis and refused to go out and see him and it burst   ..they are rubbish

My new GP on the other hand seems really lovely      

Cat x


----------



## Tina xx

I was told that having a period last for nearly nine months was normal as I was "really over weight" (BMI of 26) ~in fact it was due to undiagnosed PCOS!!!

Having 2 years of internal scans show that "everything is normal" and "we can't understand why you're not pregnant yet" (despite irregular cycles and pains in my right ovary  ), yet was diagnosed with PCOS as soon as I move hospitals    My new consultant said he suspected PCOS from the symptoms and wanted to scan to make sure


----------



## ❣Audrey

I had awful periods from the age of 10 right up until January of this year - the pain was hideous - I knew it was partly down to my PCOS, BUT that said I would end up in hospital at least 10 months out of the year - anyway in January a nurse asked me what I use - so I said Tampons - they asked me to try a month without - turns out 20 years, 3 operations and god knows what medications later I am allergic to tampons!  I still get painful periods but nowhere near as bad as they were - makes you wonder why no one ever asked this before!!!

My consultant told me that my last round of IUI had to be abandoned because the Menopur couldn't get through my fat!

My Mum went to the dr's in 2004 and was told she was in menopause - 3 years later in 2007 she had gone blind and was severely unwell - turned out she had a massive pituitary tumour and that her hormone levels previously would have suggested this and not menopause - GP didn't even know what he was looking for!!!

And final one from me!  In 2006 I developed the most horrific pains in the June - by September we knew it was gallstones and I was in and out of hospital like a yoyo for the pain.  On one visit the senior nurse laughed and said we wont operate before 6 months as we wont get paid if we take you off the waiting list - by this time I could only drink water and had been told by my oh so helpful GP ( who by the way once told me that my m/c babies would have been freaks anyway) had told me I was a big girl and if I got hungry I could have a dry cracker.  Enraged as it wasn't only me suffering - when in hospital there were many older people there suffering the same, I went to the local press - within days it was National News and after a spot on GMTV where the hospital accused me of making out it was much worse than it was, one of the consultants agreed to operate - when I came round from the anaesthetic all he could do was apologise - I had 50 gallstones and not small ones either! xxx


----------



## cassandra_2006

The most ridiculous thing happened to me a few days ago. I've been breastfeeding my boy exclusively from when he was born... and last week I had what was I suspected was a very painful blocked duct on my right breast. I saw my own (very good) GP on Friday. She said to breastfeed continuously on the affected breast, and also to massage it etc. On sunday when the blocked duct was still there- and painful- I called 'cell doc' which is an emergency GP helpline. I talked to a doctor who said to 'stop any feeding on the affected breast immediately' and 'not to massage it, just to let it rest' & to definitely take antibiotics immediately. I was really surprised & shocked, because I know that mastitis can be prevented by continuous feeding on the affected breast. When I told him this (as a question) he said with his voice dripping sarcasm: 'well that's only a temporary solution'    

In the end, of course I ignored his advice, continued with the feeding & massaging, and 2 days later all had passed: no mastitis, no infection, no blocked duct, no pain. I cannot even imagine what would have happened if I had just stopped feeding on 1 breast so abruptly!! Incredible how a GP can be so ignorant on basic breastfeeding knowledge...


----------



## diddyskipper

Hiya,
I know it's not IF related, but has made me very cautious of doctors ever since.  My brother had a lot of weird symptoms and kept going to GP, and GP just thought he was a hypercondriac.  Anyway, I got a call from the hospital on a Sunday to be told he'd been admitted - our parents live in South Africa so I'm NOK.  I leg it over and see him in a coma, with tubes everywhere and the nurse says, we have done the tests and should have the results on Tuesday.  I said to her 'tests for what?', and she said, 'sorry I thought you know, we think he has leukeamia'.  I was so upset, and had to wait till the tues to ring parents as I didn't want to worry them.  He was diagnosed and he spent nearly 2 years in and out of hospital, however is in remission now.   During his treatment, I was speaking to his doctor, who said to me that Leukeamia is normally suspected by a doctor who should refer patient for testing, and that my brother was the only case that had come in via A&E (he had collapsed and was having hallucinations) and it was one of the worst cases he'd ever seen as it was so far progressed.  After doing a lot of research on his condition I learnt that every single one of the symptoms he had were textbook and that if the doc had paid more attention and put the pieces together he would have been referred weeks and weeks earlier.

I cannot fault the hospital as his treatment was brilliant, however they did forget to ask me (he was in a coma and couldn't make any decisions) if they should take a semen sample for freezing as the chemo and radiation would make him infertile.  Although we are so thankful he is alive and well, he is now married and would love a family of his own, and they are now thinking of adopting instead.

It's scary stuff, our NHS!


----------



## jentwins

Hi,

A couple of years ago i went to the gp cos i was feeling unwell tired etc and they gave me a blood for a update thyroid function (i already take 100mg daily and have since i was 12) but they wanted to check it see if it needed increasing. They gave me the blood test form and i went on my way. It wasn't untill i went home and looked at the form that i found it wasnt even for me and they had mistaken me for someone else named Jenny! I phoned up complained to the dr then put a formal complaint in. 

This next one happened only 2 weeks ago to my best friend. Her daughter fell down the stairs and landed head first she rang the gp told them what had happened and they said there wouldnt be nothing wrong and just get on with it. She wasnt happy with this so she took her to her local A&E (she is 3) they litrally rushed her straight in she had a lump on her spine which was fine luckly and badly bruised but the dr said that if it had been broken then her driving her there would have paralised her for life and the gp should have told her to call a ambulance as she had fallen so badly. She was in bits to say the least.

These storys are truly horrifing 

Jen


----------



## Pol

re wouldloveababycat's story of her mum's diabetes - it took a locum to point out that my chronic fatigue syndrome diagnosis (aged 21) was actually a perfectly treatable underactive thyroid ... every doctor I've seen since has been seriously apologetic, but once I had that on my notes noone looked any further no matter what symptoms I had!  I'm a great fan of locums actually, and usually choose to see them if a choice.

Jx


----------



## sooty30

The most ridiculous thing I was ever told was 13 years ago when I had a m/c.I went to see my gp who told me I was constipated.I went away very unhappy went back the next day when I was Bleeding more and Doctor told me I was wasting his time.Demanded to be sent to hospital which he refused and my dad then phoned the hospital directly and I was told to go straight in.I was 12 weeks pregnant and only 17 so quite nieve.I did put a complant in and refused to see him again.If It had of been a chance of it surviving I would of sued him but unfortunatley it had stopped growing at 7 weeks.I wouldn't even go to gp now if that happened again x


----------



## Happy Mummy

God I read these stories and if I had not tested NHS myself , I would not believe it! I am French , and I have to say when I am sick , I go to France, not for a cold of course but I had my lap and hyst in France  and other tests and surgery. 
I had to go once to A and E in this country at night and never again hopefully. It was the worse thing I have ever seen. no hygiene of course, blood every where in toilets and nobody to clean it, somebody vomited in front of me and it stayed on the floor for a couple of hours. I felt sicker after my trip to A and E! 
Future Mummy


----------



## kate28

im soooooooooooooo shocked at this post   some of these posts are awful and sound like many have had a luck escape.

At my last consultation the doc, who introduced her self as Mrs c (except she wasn't Mrs c as i had seen her before and it wasn't the same person who i hadn't seen before, when i asked her who she was she said oh sorry i meant to say i work for Mrs c and im Mrs d   ) took my history and asked why i was there! after going through every thing and explaining that my 2nd MC had been in Feb and that i was 30, she said 'oh your only 30 i wouldn't start worrying until your 39!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  After restraining my self as i was very close to hitting her   i re booked my appointment and saw someone else, i also told the hospital about the name thing and the receptionist said 'thats odd that happened last week too!!!!!!


----------



## Pol

Makes you want to say 'hold on, if you were in my position would you really truly be able to carry on ttc for another 9 years without worrying?' because I really don't believe she could - I think lots of doctors learn to separate themselves in order to be able to deal with the really horrible things they have to deal with on a daily basis, and that means they just don't connect and say stupid things like this without thinking what it really means!

Jx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

It is scary reading back over these ... when you think about it a good locum Dr is prob the best one to see as they look at things with fresh eyes 

Cat x


----------



## wanttobeamamma

I really have to second what the French lady wrote a couple of posts back about how appalling the NHS is.  My DH is Italian so I often take advantage of seeing Drs in Italy whenever possible.  I have been struggling for years with 'rheumatic' related symptoms which I have seen numerous Drs about but which, in my opinion, were sensibly diagnosed by an Italian Dr as 'Undifferentiated Connective Tissue Disease'.  This is a way of saying, you've got something wrong with you, we don't know what it is exactly, so here's the general term which covers everything.
When, on the other hand, I recently saw a rheumo consultant in the UK (thinking that it might be useful to have someone who could keep my gyno consultant updated about this side of my health) her reaction was 'Oh, they've diagnosed you with UCTD - they obviously don't know what's wrong with you.  Then on my next appt she told me - what we have here is a situation of chronic pain.  Have you tried anti-depressants?'    
If I did feel depressed, which, for the record, I do not, it would undoubtedly be as a result of these Drs sitting in their big, fat comfy chairs taking home a salary for telling me what I know already and not having the humility to admit that they don't properly understand what is happening to our bodies.  Did I really need her to tell me that I am suffering from chronic pain?!?!?!?

I told the GP I see (a locum   ) who has been sooooooo helpful & she has now referred me for a 2nd opinion.  Thank goodness for those angels out there!


----------



## sallywags

wantobeamamma  it must be horrible to suffer long term from something like that - and yes, it is refreshing to hear that sometimes doctors can admit that they don't know everything! However, just wanted to say that as a nurse, anti-depressants are used very successfully in chronic pain management - it's not a fob off, and it's not actually necessarily because you are depressed.  My friend took them for a different condition as well, (PMDD) which had very good results - but not because she was depressed.  They are efective because of the action they have on the functions of the body - but unfortunately doctors are 'stupid' enough to expect that not everyone will understand that (and why would you? most people wouldn't realise that they can have lots of useful side-effects!).  The makers of Prozac have come up with the idea of making the same drug but calling it something different and marketing it for PMDD, to take away these problems of feeling 'fobbed off' or the stigma attached to anti-d's.  I hope i haven't offended you - i know the NHS can be pretty shocking sometimes, but despite being about to end my nursing career, do have the occasional urge to defend them!!


----------



## Han72

Thanks for that explanation Sallywags, such a shame that dr's don't take the time to explain properly why they're prescribing certain meds, it's all to easy to feel like we're just being given the brush off. Which in a way I suppose we are; I mean, how patronising to assume that we wouldn't be able to understand the explanation....

Hi FM - you know I'm not going to be drawn into the great NHS vs continental healthcare debate as I have had fantastic and shocking examples on both sides!

How about the 9 months or so I spent going backwards and forwards to the doctors with a persistent cough, which everybody insisted was due to my asthma. (This was in the UK by the way). For several months, I had NO sleep as I would start coughing every time I lay down, meaning my work and personal life suffered. I was knackered at work, couldn't sleep in the same room as DH, I was sent to asthma specialist, even had a chest x-ray "but your chest is clear Mrs F01". "yes I could have told you that, you idiot because whatever this is, it isn't asthma!". Then I was practically accused of making the whole thing up and was actually starting to think I was going barmy but I kept up my insistence, that it WASN'T my asthma and SOMETHING was making me cough.

I was finally referred to an ENT guy. Guess what?  Major sinus infection and a problem with my nose which was stopping the sinuses from draining properly.  The crap was dripping down my throat whenever I lay down, sparking off the cough.  The thing was, I wasn't consciously aware of the drip so never mentioned it.

So all those months of increased doses of my inhaler, unnecessary steroids, sick leave, wasted time (not money though, thank God for Bupa) on multiple consultations, chest x-rays and the like and all because the so-called experts couldn't see past the fact that I'm asthmatic and chose to ignore me when I kept telling them it wasn't that.


----------



## pabboo

RMJMH said:


> I cannot fault the hospital as his treatment was brilliant, however they did forget to ask me (he was in a coma and couldn't make any decisions) if they should take a semen sample for freezing as the chemo and radiation would make him infertile. Although we are so thankful he is alive and well, he is now married and would love a family of his own, and they are now thinking of adopting instead.


Similarly with my DH - he had leukaemia at age 19 (and again at 21) and they did not ask him if he wanted to freeze any sperm. As a result of the chemo and radiotherapy he has azoospermia. There is no reason that we can see that they would not have been able to freeze a sample.


----------



## ClaireyFairy

When my GP first diagnosed me with PCOS she put me on 50mg of Clomid. As many of you will know you have to be scanned to make sure it is working  and to and to make sure you don't produce too many eggs. However, my GP was obviously unaware of this! When I finally saw a specialist it turned out that it wasn't working and I needed 100mg! So I wasted 5 months on the wrong dose!

Another unfortunate experience that I had still haunts me to this day and I wish I knew what the Dr's name was so I could complain! I started to notice that occasionally sex was uncomfortable and for about 3 days each month I could feel alot of pressure and a feeling of being swollen and just felt different. The Dr's response was 'Well the first thing is that I am extremely concerned that you are self-examining, you should not be doing that' after that he pretty much told me to leave with no explanation! I couldn't believe that a Dr thought a woman shouldn't touch her own vagina! I now know that what I was feeling was my body preparing for ovulation and my cervix changing, which is completely normal but some people notice it more than others!


----------



## sallywags

ClaireyFairy said:


> Another unfortunate experience that I had still haunts me to this day and I wish I knew what the Dr's name was so I could complain! I started to notice that occasionally sex was uncomfortable and for about 3 days each month I could feel alot of pressure and a feeling of being swollen and just felt different. The Dr's response was 'Well the first thing is that I am extremely concerned that you are self-examining, you should not be doing that' after that he pretty much told me to leave with no explanation! I couldn't believe that a Dr thought a woman shouldn't touch her own vagina! I now know that what I was feeling was my body preparing for ovulation and my cervix changing, which is completely normal but some people notice it more than others!


I'm a bit stunned about this?!? If more people took charge of their own bodies, surely that would be a good thing?! I suppose he thought that you should call your period the 'curse', and make sure you have neatly applied lippy when your dh came home, even if you had just had a crap day?!


----------



## surferchick

A family members little boy had to spend a couple of nights at the local hospital because he had RSV. 

He was given 2 very large overdoses of paracetomol because someone had recorded his weight as 18kg when in fact he was only 8kg!

The nurse who spotted the mistake said that had he been giving the 3rd overdose he would have died.

How did the nurses giving the overdoses not realise that a 3 month old doesn't weigh anywhere near 18kg?!!

It's so scary.

Surferchick xxx


----------



## kate28

oh the poor little thing!
hope he is ok now
x


----------



## CLshark

Call me greedy, but I have 2 stories:

1. Just before we started IVF the clinic 'diagnosed' polycystic ovaries on an ultrasound scan.

As a result, I was started out on 150iu Puregon a day. Clinic couldn't understand why I had zero response. They upped my dose and I did produce a follicle and ended up with a BFP but went on to lose our precious baby much later.

Yesterday, saw the consultant and I asked him about the PCO as he had my notes. He looked at the scan pictures and concluded that they had made a mistake. He explained that when there are few follicles the mottled patches in between can be mistaken for cysts. I think that if we hadn't have got that BFP then we'd have taken the matter further as it is clear that I should have been started on more Puregon, not less!

2. When I was 41 weeks pregnant with Ben I was panicking because it had been a while since I had last felt him move. I booked an emergency appointment with a GP (not my usual one) and she found his heartbeat but couldn't detect movement (she wrote that on my notes!) but DIDN'T suggest we go to hospital to be monitored. Instead she was really blaze and said that everything was fine. 

It was NOT fine. I found out that Ben had died when I was in the early stages of labour just 2 days later. The post mortem predicted that Ben had died at least 48 hours before he was born. 

17 months on and I can't ever forgive that GP. I really want to kill her (but I'm not going to). I know she's had a rollicking from the Community Midwife and Health Visitor but that's not going to bring my baby back is it? And she's not the one paying for our IVF treatment either. We never qualified for NHS funded IVF treatment - not even after this.


----------



## kate28

oh CLshark   so sorry to hear your stories and the loss of baby ben   
i can't understand how these people can be aloud to continue 'working' ok she may have made a mistake but sounds like you haven't even had any type of sorry from her either - not that would help i know!

 for your ivf 

Kate


----------



## CLshark

kate28 said:


> oh CLshark  so sorry to hear your stories and the loss of baby ben
> i can't understand how these people can be aloud to continue 'working' ok she may have made a mistake but sounds like you haven't even had any type of sorry from her either - not that would help i know!
> 
> for your ivf
> 
> Kate


Thanks for your reply.

Actually, she telephoned me 4 days after I'd given birth to say how sorry she was.

I couldn't wait to get her off the phone! She was the last person I wanted to speak to.

We can't prove that Ben died because she didn't send me to hospital but if we'd have gone then I wouldn't still be wondering What If....?

Sorry - been feeling really down and negative today.


----------



## kate28

i dont blame you at all we are all able to have these days, 
good i cant believe she phoned you   i would have thought a letter or card would have been more appropriate!

again best wishes for ivf and keep your chin up


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Shark, that's dreadful.

Terrible.


----------



## Spanner01

Hello ladies,
Just 1 to add....
Whilst ttc 16 plus yrs ago, I went for lap/dye tests, then "caught" straight away, over the moon it turned out to be ectopic.. As it was over the Easter period 9 spooky  my 1st Tx was sameish time) we had a locum, doctor come to the house... he hardly spoke English, and prodded my tummy and said "probably a miscarriage" so just take is easy and it will go... well it do go and came back so went to see own doctor who would not let me out of his waiting room without calling an ambulance to whisk me off to hospital.. When there I was examined and when i asked if i was loosing my baby the nurse quite cheerly said... No way was I loosing the baby as my cervix was closed... V scan later and then whisked into theatre where they needed " to take a look"... when I came around I was on a ward full of ladies either pg or with babies, the most miserable nurse came to see me and when I asked what had happened I remember her saying " Oh it was ectopic, but don't worry it was taken out..." " you will be pg again in a few months to a year tops..... It was so matter of fact, as though a wart of something had been removed ....well what a Bl**dy long year... 16yrs on and  I'm still waiting...


----------



## Wraakgodin

What a horrible experience Spanner, I just can't put it into words how sorry I am to hear it.  Sending you huuuuuuge hugs

Sue


----------



## Han72

Spanner - that's horrendous hon    

xxx


----------



## Han72

Rah!  Congrats on your BFP Sue!


----------



## shortie66

I rang the docs to get my latest fsh result and was told by the nurse "right here we are then, oh yes its fine its 23.3 so you are ovulating ok    

When i next saw doc and had a moan, she said oh well she doesn't know whats classed as high or low she not qualified.  I replied saying she shouldnt be giving me the results and telling me its bl00dy fine then should she


----------



## Han72

You tell her, our Kate!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

She should be qualified if she is a registered nurse!!!- and usually the lab even give hints on the results sheet saying High and Low!!

L x


----------



## gizmo123

Sorry just saw this board and HAD to respond as I feel like I have been at the hands of some major errors over the years:

1. In 2002 after being very ill, losing wieght, having 3 ops on my neck I was told I msut have some rare tropical disease....... 1 week after being discharged I felt so ill I abandoned my car in the middle of Oxford and begged that someone would tell me why I looked like the elephant woman (a 10cm mass in my neck by this time ) - after 3 hours of sitting in a waiting room I was finally admitted and they reluctantly agreed to operate again (trying to talk me out of it before being knocked out saying I'd be facially disfigured etc..) - turned out I had a 10cm cancerous growth and secondary tumours in my chest and would've been dead within months!!!!!!! At least I persevered that there WAS something wrong!!!

2. In 2005 I had my eyes tested and within 24 hours had my driving license taken off me being told I had macular degeneration and that in time I'd go blind - after 6 months of fighting and no license (despite working 40 miles away every day!) - they finally admitted it was a mistake!!!!!!!! 

Hope noone finds these 2 shocking - my DH thinks I should have sued them - sadly it is only other patients that would then suffer as the money has to come from somewhere so I didn't. 

Now due to lack of a diagnosis with my 1st blunder it was too late to save decent eggs - I was told one month after chemo that I'd more than likely be infertile - life is hard at the moment but it certainly makes me realise how lucky I am to have my DS. 

Love and luck to all xx


----------



## Han72

Jaysus Gizmo!!!  I'm so sorry that you had to go through all of that and thank whatever deity you wish to name that you finally got them to listen to you!   

Congrats on your DS and all the very best of luck for your upcoming tx cycle    

xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh my word when I seen this I had to post.

The worst thing that has happened to me at the hands of a GP is a missed fractured skull.

We are going back to 1981 mind, but I am lucky to be here all these years later. I was just 5 when a cow had escaped from a local farm and appeared on the street where I grew up. He entered the garden threw me in the air twice and kicked me in the jaw. There was a GP on call in the area at the time who assessed me and told my parents that I was fine to let me sleep it off and put me to be with an aspirin. OH MY GOD! My parents seen how unwell I was and rushed me to hospital where they found a skull fracture the length of a biro! It is no wonder that over the years he became known as Dr Death. I don't remember much about the accident, but I have always remembered the smell of alcohol on the doctors breath!


----------



## kate28

oh my god that sounds like a plot in a bad film
glad it all worked out in the end but shame on the gp for drinking!


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kate x


----------



## Rachel2

This isn't about me but my mum. She is 76 and doesn't like to 'bother' her doctor, but for 3 years she has been asking him about a dark mole on her forearm. He kept telling her it was fine, and that removing it would leave a scar worse than the mole. She trusted him and thought he knew his stuff- but it grew, and eventually blistered. Eventually the doc was persuaded to refer my mum to a consultant (she told him we were all insisting her refer her and would be in to see him if he didn't!) THe consultant took one look at it and knew it was cancerous. She had it removed and it was found to be the most aggressive type of melanoma. We were all so worried it had spread - but miraculously blood tests and scans were clear. SHe has now had to have a lot more of her flesh taken as it was so aggressive - and her poor arm is healing but it looks a complete mess. We of course are just grateful that it hasn't spread. She'll be checked every 3 months for 5 years. We are all so angry that she  has had to go through all the pain and worry because a stupid doctor couldn't recognise a malignant mole - and kept putting her off having it removed. He made her feel vain for wanting to have it taken away 3 years ago. Grrr!


----------



## caroline1984

when i was in labour i was told i wasn't.....(i was in labour a week - 3cm dilated)
10 mins before my waters went the doctor examined me as i was in agony...he said i had a water infection.....my waters went he come back and said i wasn't in labour, then 3 hours before i had my son he come to see how i was doing and still said i wasn't in labour, wasn't till i have having problems with my placenta till he come back in and said oh you had a baby....er....durrrrr


----------



## Han72

CAROLINE!!! OMFG! I'm surprised he didn't try to tell you the baby was actually a figment of your imagination!!! BTW did you know that your profile says your Due Date was 12/1/09 but your baby arrived early on 19/*10*/*09* No wonder the doc was confused   

Hope all's well now hon and I guess it'll be little legs 1st birthday next month?

Rachel - hope your mum's ok now, some GP's really need to go back to school and learn about how to listen to their patients!

Pix - lucky escape from Dr Death there!

Blimey how do these people manage to hang onto their medical licenses

xxx


----------



## caroline1984

Nix - oh i better adjust it it was meant to say 19/10/2008   (3 months early) i was in labour a week (i KNEW it was labour) one doc came in (after my waters went) and examined me and said he could see the babies head then the doc who said i wasn't in labour came back and said no its not labour, its just your water infection mimicing(sp) it!Nice eh!! Contractiosn were full blown now and i was rushed to the high dependency unit to give birth after 16 hours of pushing (nope.....still not in labour) its so funny when you look at it now!
Joe is 1 next month.....time doesn't half fly!


----------



## *Vino*

On my cycle with my angel twins when i went for the scan we told the sonographer it was IVF & we had had 2 x blasts put in....she asked my what blastocysts were    now she was the sonographer.....where did she do her training x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Mine is well-documented on here, so I'll try and cut it short!!!:

Went to my GP for approx. a year complaining of lower abdominal pains, i.e.: pain when weeing, having sex, walking, etc, etc. After about AT LEAST 12 appointments with him, he got exasperated with me and said I had NOTHING wrong with me and was a fit, healthy young woman who was more likely to leave his surgery and get knocked down by a bus! The next day, as my lips were going blue, I was rushed to hospital in an ambulance (thanks to my boyfriend) and was operated on immediately by 4 surgeons for over 4 hours trying to save my life. I was dying of septicemia brought on by 'pelvic inflammatory disease' - which only got that far, as I had been left to rot! My tubes were filled with puss, as were both my ovaries, I had an abscess on my ovary the size of a golf ball, my tubes were contorted and my whole reproductive system was covered in cysts! They 'sucked' a cup full of puss out of each ovary and tubes and they had to try and 'fix' one of my tubes which was so contorted it could not 'keep straight' so that had to snip the middle away and sew the two ends back together! I have a massive 'cesarean' scar and scar tissue around my reproductive organs that still causes me agony to this day.  

The surgeons the next day asked me why I'd not gone to my doctor as I must have been in agony...?! When I told them I'd been going to my GP for over a year, they were disgusted with him. They said he had caused my infertility and it was highly unlikely that I would ever conceive.  

Suffice to say, nearly two decades later, I've had 4 IVFs, (1st was NHS) 3 of which have been paid for by us to the tune of approx. £12/15K including drugs, with no help from PCT and I am FINALLY pregnant!


----------



## Happy Mummy

AngelBumps,              
I am actually speechless! 
was that GP allowed to practice afterwards?            
My goodness, I am so happy you are pregnant !    

I have had a few shocking experiences from docs ,  but nothing like this. 
I suffer from adenomyosis and also kept trying to know why I was bleeding very often ( or spotting) had heavy periods ( limit anemic) and felt I had a bulge in lower tummy. Was told it was dysfunctional bleeding    , by GP and some docs. I had a scan with said it was a polyp,had a hysteroscopy, nothing found, told everything fine. Next scan , different doc, told I have a fibroid, had another hyst, could not see anything , then finally found 2 excellent gynecologists who diagnosed on scan adenomyosis , hence heavy period and bulge and also a colposcopy ( did not feel a thing as the guy is so good at it) which diagnosed a hormone change that affected the membrane of wall of vagina so cells did not have time to renew themselves quick enough so I was spotting TMI  ( red blood) often, anytime of the month and after sex.  Anyway, the private doc cauterised that small area ( it was about 2 cms long on one side only, and I haven't been bleeding in beteween periods for quite a few years now). He said , for me it was probably when I stopped the pill , it can bring hormones changes when a woman is on the pill for a long time. The spotting had started 2nd cycle after stopping the pill in my early 30s,and I spotted for about 2 years, with many docs visit.
I was starting to believe that I may have to live with it   

Obviously not as frightening as some of those stories I read on this site, but sometimes I wonder about some docs intelligence  . What do we do , suffer in silence? , go away and pretend all is fine? 

Lots of        to everyone.

Future Mummy


----------



## Stretch

I had been told for 10 years that my left ovary was tiny and definitely didn't work which was a big factor to my infertility...needless to say i was a tad shocked when at my first ivf follie scan it had 6 follies on it!!!


----------



## kate28

i have been told today by the nurse at the gp surgery that it didnt matter which of the 2 swine flu jabs i had even though im 9 months preg and one is not safe for preg woman


----------



## HazelW

Not IF related, but I went to my gp with all sorts of symptoms and was told I had a virus. 3 days later I woke up blind in one eye and was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis. I was also told by a midwife that my pregnancy was high risk because we'd had IVF when there is absolutely nothing wrong with me at all. x


----------



## sallywags

Oh yes, the medical fraternity love to refer to us IVF'ers as 'high risk', when the pregnancy is completely normal - i suspect the baby doesn't know how it was conceived!  I was told once it was because 'what i had been through made it extra special, therefore they didn't want to take any chances' - well frankly, i wouldnt' want them to take any chances anyway (are babies expendable because they are naturally conceived   ) and what is more precious than a baby, regardless of how it has been conceived?!

PS hazel sorry to hear about the MS hun


----------



## HazelW

Thats exactly what we were told and exactly our response! It was going to stop me having the waterbirth I wanted but as it was I went into labour at 36+3 so couldn't anyway. Can't believe some of the stories on here - shocking! x


----------



## sallywags

I was very lucky that my midwife was very pro natural birth, and was so fortunate to have my second at home in water - but i know lots of people who have been steered towards sections, even though that is actually higher risk for both mum and baby!


----------

